# And the battle comes to us...



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(When deciding what happens I will be consulting dice, and fluff…and the storyline of course)
(For those that read this and want to join the recruiting thread is here)

_*Pantheon VII*_​ The command room was lit only by candle light, and the Captains all sat around a large circular table. Just as Laertes sat down there was a slam of doors behind him. He and the other Captains turned to see Chapter Master Valorus Hector walk in with his terminator bodyguard. He sat down in a large chair three chairs to the left of Laertes, and nodded to each Captain in turn until he sat down. 

“Techmarine Xander has called this meeting so let’s start now that everyone is here” Valorus said, looking over to Xander as he turned on the holo-gram in the center of the table.

“At 0700 Hours Standard Terran Time, My probes picked up a rift in the warp opening,” Xander stated, as the holo-gram came into focus on a rift in space with a small force of ships moving through it. “Through this rift two Battle Barges in Dark Iron colours, and three standard battleships depicted _Barrier Unbroken, Siege Breaker,_ and _Malice Content_ broke through along with three Escorts each. I have calculated that following this flight pattern and speed they will reach Pantheon V in exactly 3 weeks, 4 days, 16 hours, 47 minutes, 38 seconds, and 87 milliseconds all Standard Terran Time, with a .00054 millisecond margin of error.” Xander being one of the followers of Omissiah, stated all of this in a monotone through a grill that replaced his mouth.

Xander sat back down as the holo-gram turned off. All the Captains had watched intently, but everyone knew that no one was to speak until the Chapter Master spoke.

“This is unexceptable,” said Valorus. “Laertes I thought you told me you wiped out all remants of Camelai’s forces on Grenden.”

“I thought we did, we did an extensive auspex sweep of the entire planet, and nothing showed up.” Said Laertes through clenched teeth, his anger obviously showing.

“Well these are Dark Iron ships aren’t they? We haven’t had any contact with the Dark Iron since Camelai and he has been saying that he had a surprise in store for you.”

“Well I never expected an entire battlefleet!”

“It doesn’t matter now, I am placing your entire company and you responsible for bringing this down.”

“As you order my lord.” Laertes said with a grin “This will be over soon”

“Good then this meeting is over” said Valorus getting up and walking swiftly to the doors that seemed to open under just the Chapter Master’s gaze, then slammed shut as he and his bodyguards were through the doorway.

One by one the Captains walked out another door, Laertes was last to leave, head swarming with thoughts. “Calling all sergeants, I am calling a emergency meeting, meet me in strategic room Bravo 3. Leave your squads in the training area. Laertes out” He sub-vocalized through the comm in his throat. Getting the ten affirmatives he turned it off and headed for the room. “Yes this was going to be over very soon.”

(sorry for the god-mod but just setting up a way to introduce your character and their squad by what kind of training they are doing)
(I will post the next post when everyone that has been confirmed is in the strategic room)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer looked over his squad.
_'Ok boys, lets move,'_ he said as the squad formed up into two ranks, Lucifer in the middle of the first rank with his two Meltagun Marines and two other Marines on either side of the Melta marines and the lascannon Marine behind Lucifer with four Marines in a rank beside him.
They all took two steps forward, all as one, the Meltagun Marines raised their Meltaguns at the two Rhinos and pulled the trigger, both Rhinos blowing up in good fashion, the Marines then opened fire on the Chaos Marines behind the ruined Rhinos Lucifer added a couple of shots from his Bolter as well, just to be sure.
All the while the Lascannon Marine had been busy setting up his Lascannon.
As the next set of targets rolled up Lucifer was glad he had ordered the Lascannon set up, for what was there was a pair of Landraiders, The Lascannon fired, breaking a hole through one, the Meltaguns fired, on of the shots glanced across the vehicle, taking off one of its sponsons, the other one fired and burnt a hole through the tanks armour, killing everyone inside.
Lucifer sighed, that was close, but then he saw the occupents, a squad of Khorne Bezerkers.
_'Hold fast,'_ Lucifer yelled as he pulled the trigger of his Bolter and didn't let go until he heard the click of the weapon running dry, he magged it to his thigh and drew his Two-Handed Power Sword "Hells Teeth". A bezerker went to bash Lucifer over the head with his axe but instead Lucifer drove hells Teeth through the Traitors stomach.
Lucifer grunted as he kicked the traitor clear and jumped towards the next Bezerker, he easily decaptiataed hima nd moved on, he gave a look to his squad, four of them were dead and the Meltagun Marines were only just holding out, back-to-back and using their meltaguns to great effect, Lucifer looked over to where the lascannon Marine was, only to find a Lascannon lying on the ground, thats seven marines down, only the Meltagun Marines and him left, he thought as he turned around to see a Defiler heading straight for him, usually the Meltagun marines would deal with it, but one of them had just been killed and the other one was in a fist fight with a Bezerker.
Lucifer ripped a pair of Krak grenades off his belt and charged the beast, a roar of determination on his lips.
He vaulted over the Defilers claw as it swiped at him, it swiped again, but this time Lucifer jumped onto the claw and let himself be thrown onto the defilers body, where he planted the two grenades and pressed the activate button, nothing happened, they were jammed, Lucifer took none of this as a suprise and just drew his Bolter and fired.

Lucifer jumped with a start, his virtual battle helmet nearly hitting the floor, but he caught it with ease.
He looked up and saw a Marine shaking him.
'Sarge, the Captain wants to see you,' he said.
_'Thankyou Lucius, I will go, until then, keep the squad in order will you,'_ Lucifer said as he jumped off the chair and walked briskly to the Strategic room.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As always Ferun was giving his unnecessary lecture about the qualities of the flamer over other weapons.
This lectures turned into some kind of a joke in the squad but although he knew it he couldent force himself to stop. "... So when facing hoards of enemies in close combat one of the best things to do is using the flamer, it will crush thier spirits and then you will crush thier bones, the flamer is a multipur..." he didnt finish the sentence when he saw the chapter master himself walking near them, for a second he got scared thinking that the chapter leader is going towards them but then when seeing him continues onward he calmed down.

Continuing his speech Ferun was just about to finish it when he heard the door open several times and talking filled the air.
After a minute he saw the cause of this noise, a handful of captains walked past them talking with themselvs, they didnt look happy, not even a snigle one of them.
Ferun turned to his squad, i got a really bad feeling, you are all dismissed for now and i suggest that you go prepare for the worst. 

Not even half a minute after saying that he heard "Calling all sergeants, I am calling a emergency meeting, meet me in strategic room Bravo 3. Leave your squads in the training area. Laertes out”, Laertes said for the comm.
He turned to the squad members who where still there and said, "I told you something bad is happening", he smiled with excitment and continued "and we like bad things".
Then starting to walk swiftly he was heading towards strategic room Bravo 3 determinated to unvail the mystery of this unpredicted gathering.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Leon stood behind his squad of battle brothers. They were training their long range prowess for which his squad was famous for, all the while Leon shouted encouragement and corrected mistakes. His squad would be perfect in battle. *"Darius, you are using too much ammo needlessly on a target. If you do this in a fire fight then I will make sure that you fast for several days and pray to the Emperor for forgiveness." *Darius grunted his reply and calmed his firing lane. Leon moved behind each one shouting at the top of his voice to be heard over the din of the bolters. He stopped behind brother Colt and his flamer. Colt was tall, lean and very loyal. He would take over upon Leon's death that much was for sure.

A missile streaked from the shoulder of the crouching Garus and Leon was impressed to see him hit his target at such a long range. *"Well done brother, your ability with a missile launcher continues to impress me by the day."* He patted his brother on the shoulder and continued down the ranks. _“Calling all sergeants, I am calling a emergency meeting, meet me in strategic room Bravo 3. Leave your squads in the training area. Laertes out"_. Leon looked over to Colt, "*Take control off the squad, keep them training."* With that he turned a pulled on his battle helm, locking it in place. He switched his channel from squad to his captain and said simply "*Affirmative sir, Leon out."* He broke into a jog, trying to get their fast.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Helstrom paced in between the dueling astartes of his squad, occasionaly stopping a duel to correct mistakes or instruct on a proper techinique. Helstrom took great pride in his squad as they trained, each one a deadly warrior with a blade and bolter. *"Remember Astartes, like the great Emperor against The Betrayer, we must be prepared to meet the enemy head on with the knowledge that we, and we alone, shall emerge victorious!"*. The warriors seemed possessed by the words and quickly began viciously attacking one another with renewed vigour.

As Helstrom made his way to the opposite end of the training room, he saw his second, Marius, and the remainder of the squad shooting target practice with their bolt guns. Each space marine firing controlled but lethal bursts from their guns. "Brother Marius, how do the men fare?". Marius, wiping sweat from his face, turned to Helstrom and nodded, "Good Brother-Sergeant, they train today like the Emperor himself was by their sides". Helstrom nods proudly as he recieves a messege from the captain. _ “Calling all sergeants, I am calling a emergency meeting, meet me in strategic room Bravo 3. Leave your squads in the training area. Laertes out”_. Helstrom turns to Marius "Brother Marius, continue training the men, no rest, the Emperor will not tolerate slacking and neither shall I." Marius nods his head and takes over walking through the training hall as Helstrom begins making his way to strategic room Bravo 3


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

*"In position, Sergeant."* The voice of Egnar resonated through the vox channel, and Leitz looked over to the far right, the heavy foliage where the marine had hidden. Virtually undetectable by the naked eye, that was a fine disguise. The others were also well entrenched and ready, all within the time limit set by the sergeant.

*"Good."* He glanced over to the two marines behind him. *"Icipher, Veila, we'll be the bait. Follow me."* Vaulting over the rock he was using as a cover, Leitz pulled a grenade from his belt, activated it and threw it towards the mass of genestealers and hormagaunts. Then, charging forward, he fired his storm bolter at the surprised group of tyranids, and took cover behind another set of rocks near the ambush point. Through the continuous barking of his weapon and the screeches of agony from the nids, he heard two bolters open fired at the bugs next to him. Excellent, they had drawn the nids' attention.

Slicing the head off a hormagaunt that had jumped over the hailstorm of bolts, Leitz nodded to his two subordinates. *"To point B, move!"* Putting another hormagaunt down with a few clear shots to its body, the sergeant began the second phase of the attack, running towards the clearing where the rest of the squad will have a clear shot at the tyranids following behind. Once behind a prepared cover, he gave the order, and in no time the xenos were dead under the combined might of his squad. Kicking apart the corpse of a particularly burnt genestealer, Leitz nodded in satisfaction as the scenery faded, signalling the end of the simulation. *"Well done, nice and crunchy."*

Walking over towards the control of the simulation chamber, Leitz was about to commence another practice when a message came through. Frowning slightly, he gave his captain a curt affirmative and started up another scenario, this time within a ruined hive. *"Right, I've been summoned by the Captain. Continue training and remain alert.* Looking over towards Meltagunner, he gave him a nod and spoke through the vox again. *"Calistarius will take command while I'm away, and he'll be giving me reports of this simulation. Clear?"*

The answer he received was in time and in agreement with each other. *"Good, carry on."* With that, he exited the simulation chamber and made his way towards Strategic Room Bravo 3.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

"Stop swinging that blade around so carelessly! Let the blade be an extension of your arm." Fortis shouted to two of his squad members who were in the training cage.
The entire squad, Fortis included, was only wearing the leg armor of their power armor, leaving the upper body bare. 
The two men in the cage carried real combat swords, capable of easily killing a marine if he wasn't careful. Both of the men had deep cuts in them, but they continued to fight despite the pain.
"Oszkár, stop swinging you sword in such wide arcs, any real opponent would have killed you already." Fortis said.
"You mean to tell me I'm not a real opponent, _sir_?" grunted Stamatis, parring a blow from Oszkár's blade.
Fortis smiled, Stamatis's anger would make him fight more aggressively, but it would also make him sloppy. The battle had gone on to long to not have a winner and fortis was trying to end it.
Stamatis swung a massive overhand strike which Oszkár blocked with his blade, countering with a brutal uppercut to the gut. Oszkár then slammed the hand guard of his blade across Stamatis's face, cutting through his cheek. The force of this blow caused Stamatis to drop his blade, Oszkár simply placed the tip of his sword on Stamatis's throat.
"Time!" Fortis shouted, "Stamatis, you were doing fair until you telegraphed that last strike. Only do that when your opponent has no chance of blocking. Oszkár, I'm not sure why or how you won, but pray no one ever attacks you in close combat."
"I don't have to fight with a blade, that's why I carry the cannon."
"Tell that to the Emperor when he asks how you died." Fortis said, opening up the fighting cage. Bořivoj, Sotiris, you're up!"
As the two entering the cage, Fortis's vox came on.
"Calling all sergeants, I am calling a emergency meeting, meet me in strategic room Bravo 3. Leave your squads in the training area. Laertes out”
"Continue fighting, captain wants me. Don't be surprised if you need to get suited up when I return.
Fortis considered putting a shirt on, but I'd take to long to go to his room, so he headed to Bravo 3. 
While waking there Fortis had an itch on his left arm. He scratched it, but only rubbed his bionics. _Phantom itch._ Fortis thought and he opened and closed his hand, twisted his arm, and bent the elbow, attempting to make the sensation go away. 
Nearing the strategic room he stopped his arm spasm, the others would have a hard time figuring out what he was doing.
Entering the room he could tell he was the last to arrive.
_Now I get hell for being late and not being properly dressed._

"Captain, forgive me for being late, the sparing cages are half way across the ship and I didn't think I would have time to redress."


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"Andres! Protect Gorion's weak spot!" ordered Exodus, as the squad avanced on one of their training routines, he looked at Ferador, the youngest member of his squad. "Ferador; stick with the squad. Always have your bolter at ready and don't focus too much on your sword."

A Tyranid roared over a rock, causing the Marines to scatter. "Hold Firm, brothers! Purge the xeno with fire!"

Archador brought the Flamer to bare, unleashing deadly fire on the xenos, bringing the two Gaunts down with one swift strike. The ground shook beneath their feet.

"Trygon!" bellowed Exodus, diving for cover as the ground began to split open in the simulation centre. "Get clear!"

All of his brothers dived for cover as the huge beast surfaced, howling its dominance. Brother Gorion climbed to his feet after the Sergeant, and then the comm link in Sergeant Exodus' throat burst into life. 

_ "Calling all sergeants, I am calling a emergency meeting, meet me in strategic room Bravo 3. Leave your squads in the training area. Laertes out."_

"Brothers," remarked Exodus. "I have an appoitment in strategic Room Bravo 3. Dixon will be in command in my absence."

"It is an honour, Sergeant," Dixon remarked as the simulated Trygon vanished, Exodus stepping out of the room and walking to Bravo 3. He noticed Brother Sergeants Helstrom and Leon stepping out of their simulation pods and continued.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

*Above Pantheon VII*​
Laertes stood in the strategic room watching as his sergeants walked through the door one after another. He also duly noted how fast they got to the strategic room. Soon five had filled the room and Fortis entered. "Captain, forgive me for being late, the sparing cages are half way across the ship and I didn't think I would have time to redress." Just as Fortis finished Exodus walked in behind them.

“Sit down I will deal with you later” Laertes said to Fortis. “I have more pressing matters then whether or not you are dressed properly.” Realizing he was expressing his anger towards his sergeants he took a deep breath. “I have a message that Techmarine Xander gave to me.

_“At 0700 Hours Standard. My probes picked up…”_ The message started. During the message Laertes sat down in his onyx chair and stared at each of his sergeants expression due to the message. Lucifer took it all in, and Laertes could practically see the gears working in his mind, Ferun glowering at the table listening to the message clearly troubled by the arrogance of the Dark Iron to attack the Siege Specter’s system, yet there seemed to be excitement in his eyes as well, Leon sat there deep in thought, Helstrom sat with even more anger in his eyes then Ferun, Leitz sat with a smile on his face. _“Most likely excited to be in combat again”_ Laertes thought with a grim smile, and so it went with each sergeant. Then the room lit up again as the holo-gram ended.

“The Chapter Master is angry that we didn’t completely exterminate the forces when we captured Camelai, so he has put me in charge of the destruction of these ships…” he said slowly calculating what he would say next. “However we will not make it to Pantheon V in time to stop them from landing on the planet. This means that we will be landing on a enemy controlled planet so we must take our time when it is time to deploy our men.”

Laertes thought inwardly about how the loyal citizens to the Emperor on Pantheon V were going to be killed and tortured. “Also we will be taking Camelai himself with us to further interrogate him.” He said looking for a reaction from his sergeants. “We will meet again in one and a half Standard Terran Months to discuss our strategy. Until then I want your men suited up performing the Defend Fortress and Siege Making scenarios in the simulation rooms, and I want your men to be mobilized before we break warp travel. That is all you are dismissed”


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis listened to the briefing, noting that the captain was carefully choosing his words. This startled Fortis, for what would make Laertes so cautious?
When done, Fortis slipped out of the briefing room, hoping Laertes would stop him and scorn him. 
Fortis opened a vox-link with his squad, "Men, gear up and meet me at the simulation deck, we got an hour."
Fortis suited up and headed to the simulation deck, when his men arrived the entered a room and began.

"Oszkár, get up to that tower," Fortis shouted motioning to a tower that over looked the battlefield, "I want bolt guns in the firing slits, go!"
As his men moved, Fortis looked out of the window, seeing the enemy getting closer. The had vindicators, which would surely break through the gate soon, and Oszkár's plasma cannon didn't have the armor penetration to bust through the tanks. Vollies of bolter fire ripped from the fortress wall, cutting down waves of Dark Irons, but there were to damn many.
"Bořivoj, Simonides, with me." Fortis ordered as he ran to the gate.
Fortis jumped behind a pile of sandbags just and the gate was breeched. Iron Warriors swarmed in, and were met by plasma fire.
"Oszkár, stay where you are, the rest of you, on me!" Fortis shouted, "You will not embarrass the Emperor by dieing today!"
The renegades closed in on Fortis's squad, and finally close combat broke out. 
Fortis ducked under the swing of one Dark, while bringing his claw into the mans chest. Holstering his gun, Fortis threw a plasma grenade, the super-heated substance burning the renegades, creating a small bulge in their line.
"Strike at them! No remorse, kill the heretics!" Fortis yelled as he ran into the renegades lines. Fortis jumped out of the way of a heretics knife, Fortis grabbed the mans wrist, cut off his arm with the other hand and cut open his chest. More warriors charged Fortis, and more warriors died.
The Dark Iron's moved back some, and Fortis saw this as a opportunity to reseal the gates. "Brother Oszkár, fire at the support beam above the gate."
Oszkár's plasma round hit the metal beam, causing it to collapse, along with some of the wall, crushing many rebels under. Those that were on the inside of the fort were quickly cut down while those out side had to try and climb over the rubble with out being shot as the came over the top.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Helstrom sat and listened to the report. Burning with pious fury, Helstrom could barely keep his anger from taking over as their corrupt kin made their way to one of the Siege Specter's worlds. "The heretics will burn for this affront to the Emperor!" Helstrom spat venemously. As the captain dismissed them, Helstrom immedietly voxed to his squad, "Brother Marius, assemble the squad in the simulation deck right now!". 

As Helstrom reached the simulation decks, he saw his squad was already there and ready to go. Nodding at his men, Helstrom engaged the Siege Making scenario.

"Brother Carnus, stay here and lay down suppressing fire on the heretics with your Heavy Bolter." Helstrom said as he motioned for his flamers, Dante and Kantor. "Brothers, you two stay behind the rest the squad and when the breach opens, bathe the cursed enemy with the Emperor's Fury." The two nod their assent and take up positions behind the rest of the squad. Helstrom regards the rest of the squad as bolt round kick the the ground around them. "Brothers, under covering fire we will assult the wall, Brothers Krux and Varas will use their melta bombs to create an opening and after cleansing the corrputed with holy fire, we will assault the enemy mercilessly. Understood?" The squad nods their heads. "Good, the Emperor protects." Helstrom then nods the go ahead to Carnus

Immediately the enemy fire abruptly stops as Brother Carnus opens up with hundreds of bolter rounds. Using the covering fire, Helstrom and the squad charge up the charred earth to the enemy citadel. Without hesitation, Krux and Varas apply their melta bombs to the side of the citadel and run out of the blast radius. Soon after they dive away, the wall erupts in a shower of debris and rubble. On cue, Kantor and Dante rush to the sides of the opening and ignite their flamers; the screams of burning Dark Iron heretics are music to Helstrom's ears. "Now brothers! For the Emperor!". Unsheathing his power sword, Helstrom charges through the breach and vaporizes a nearby Dark Iron's head from a blast of his plasma pistol. With the squad at his side, Helstrom cleaves another Dark Iron from crown to groin and shoots a gaping hole in the chest of another. In his peripheral vision, Helstrom sees Marius bash a Dark Iron with the butt of his chainsword and the dispatch him quickly with a bolt round from his pistol. Turning, Helstrom sidesteps a Dark Iron chainsword and buries his power between the area where the helmet and armor meet in time to see Brother Dante cover a squad of Dark Iron trying to flank the squad in liquid fire.

All around him, confusion rains as the enemy tries to regroup and counter attack. Not letting that happen, Helstrom and his squad keep forcing the enemy back, shooting any in front of them and shooting those any out of melee reach. Helstrom spins around after a Dark Iron bolt hits his right pauldron. Seething with righteous anger, Helstrom quickly plants 3 bolts in the enemies skull and moves on. Helstrom sees an enemy on the wall, turning to shoot brother Fulton, fall screaming to the ground from bolter fire from Carnus. Helstrom voxes to his squad. "Brothers Kantor, Dante, Romero and Gillin, stay here and cleanse these corrupted from the walls. The rest of you with me, we will take this citadel now." Voxing their assent, Brother Kantor and Romero make for the left wall while Dante and Gillin make for the right, slaughtering every Dark Iron in their path. 

Kicking the door into the command room open, Helstrom sees the Dark Iron Warsmith and his honour guard abruptly turn and charge at Helstrom and his men. "Death to the Dark Iron!" Helstrom screams as he plants a plasma round into the chest of one of the heretics and kicks another down to plant his sword in his helmet. Removing his sword, Helstrom turns around just as the Warsmith barrels into him, sending him to the ground. Returning to his senses, Helstrom barely moves in time to dodge the Warsmith's hammer blow. Quickly jumping up to his feet, Helstrom notices his plama pistol has been knocked away at rests behind the heretic Warsmith. Bellowing a warcry, Helstrom charged at the Warsmith, heedless of how the rest of the squad fared. As the distance closed, Helstrom could see the corrupt Dark Iron presented a massive target, at least twice his own size. With a feint attack, Helstrom tried to maneouver around the Warsmith to try and quickly decapitate him. The Warsmith blocked the faint and instead grabbed Helstrom by the neck and raised him in the air. Choking, Helstrom kept from slipping into unconsciousness by sheer force of will. Gripping his sword, Helstrom brought the pommel of his power sword against the Warsmith's head, dazing him and releasing his grip on Helstrom. Using the momentary pause, Helstrom hurled himself behind his enemy and grabbed his plasma pistol just as his enemy turned around. With a snarl, Helstrom unleashed several blasts from his pistol and vaporized the Warsmith's sword arm and then his head.

Groggily getting to his feet, Helstrom watched as Marius finished off the last of the honour guard by driving his chainsword in the heretic's neck. "Brother Sergeant, Dante has voxed that they have cleared out the enemy on the walls and have just finished off the remaining enemy inside." Brother Marius said as he pushed the deceased Dark Iron off his chainsword. "Very good brother." Helstrom said as the simulation ended.

Standing as a squad again, Helstrom nodded his approval to his squadmates. "Brothers, this is a good start. However, the Immortal Emperor expects nothing but perfection from his Astartes. We will run this again until we get it absolutely perfect." Helstrom regarded his squad, looking for any sign of tiredness or wanting to quit, but saw only steely conviction in each of their eyes. "We are with you brother sergeant" Marius said as the simulation started again


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Entering stratigic room 3 Bravo, Ferun noticed several other sergeants. He waited with the rest of them until the last of the sergeants arrived, the last sergeant to arrive was a shirtless man by the name of Fortis. Ferun thought to himself "this is just not acceptable, this is an embarrassment to all of the sergeants. “Sit down I will deal with you later” Laertes said angrily to Fortis.

After all of them arrived Laertes started speaking, “At 0700 Hours Standard. My probes picked up…” then a massage started to play. The more of the massage he has seen the angrier he was getting, "such arrogance, such boldness" he thougth to himself, "but on the other side so much action", he grinned and continued watching. 

As the holo ended the room lit up and Laertes continued, "The Chapter Master is angry that we didn’t completely exterminate the forces when we captured Camelai, so he has put me in charge of the destruction of these ships…” he said slowly calculating what he would say next. “However we will not make it to Pantheon V in time to stop them from landing on the planet. This means that we will be landing on a enemy controlled planet so we must take our time when it is time to deploy our men.” "WHAT" Ferun thought, "we cant leave so many innocent to die from the hands of chaos!", "thats not good, there must be something to do, but if there was Laertes would have told us already, I hope".

“Also we will be taking Camelai himself with us to further interrogate him.”, that was to much, Ferun stood up and was about to interfere the commander's speech but he calmed down and sat back. “We will meet again in one and a half Standard Terran Months to discuss our strategy. Until then I want your men suited up performing the Defend Fortress and Siege Making scenarios in the simulation rooms, and I want your men to be mobilized before we break warp travel. That is all you are dismissed” Laertes said, once he dismissed all of the sergeants Ferun sent an order to his squad to go to the simulation room and start working and that he will join them soon.Then standing up he went towards Laertes, he didnt even wait for his commander to ask him if he needs something, he barraged the commander with questions, "How can you take Camelai with us? His influence is to strong, he can draw chaos to us! And what if he runs away? Then what did we all work for? It isnt smart to bring the enemies commander as a prisoner to the battlefield! After finishing he calmed down a bit and waited for an answer.

After he talked with Laertes he sprinted towards the "battleground", his squad was ambushing 4 enemy squads as they were heading towards the gate of the castle. Ferun waited for the second squad to pass and in the moment the 3th squad first member entered the fire range he yelled "Attack!! In the name of the emperor, purge the heretics with fire!!!" then the 2 flamers stood up each from every direction trapping the chaos squads in a fiery doom, but soon the chaos regained thier mobility and courge and attacked. "Change weapons! Close combat imminent!", all of his squad in a prefect form changed thier weapons and counter charged the chaos. Ferun sent the first enemy flying into the air hitting him with a power claw in the chest reaping through his armor and then kicking him into the air. The squad members did a good job also some using thier chainswords while others brute force to overwhelm the enemy, in the end of the fight his squad stood victorious and only with 2 wounded members. Ferun helped them up, "dont worry youll do better next time and even better on the battlefield".


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer listened intently to the Captains speech, thoughts running through his head of how this could have happened, he made sure that every Dark Iron he killed was dead three times over and ordered his squad to do the same.

Lucifer decided it was time to begin preparations for the upcoming battles.
As he marched out of the room he spoke into his Vox.
'_Boys, head to the simulation rooms, I'll meet you there_,' he ordered as he broke into a sprint towards the rooms.

When he arrived he saw his squad in a neat formation of three by three.
'_You know why your here, we are going to be fighting on a enemy controlled planet, so we are training to breach defences and get inside the fort_,' Lucifer said as he typed in a command protocol into the simulation generator.
He then hit the "Start" button and the room turned into a dead Marsh with fires and Chaos symbols scattered around them, his squad looked around themselves with watchful eyes, they hadn't expected him to drop them in a summoning area and let them handle it.
He turned to his men and whispered over the vox what they were to do.
_'We are to break the defences at their weakest point, we are to march under the cover of darkness but with the disadvatage of mud and the possibility of a large enemy force,'_ He said.
'You mean you didn't put in the exact numbers of the enemy in the generator,' came a whispered question, obviously with shock.
_'The only thing I put in as certain was the basic senario and the enemies name.'_
Lucifer quickly crouch-ran through the bush, discouraging any further conversation.
His squad formed up behind him, in a wedge formation, his two Meltagunners right behind him and the Lascannoner at the rear. They ran through the bush with suprising stealth and speed, but all that was lost as soon as Lucifer ran out of the bush and into the arms of a patrolling cultist, but before he could raise the alarm a stream of molten liquid burnt straight through his body and killed him instantly.
Lucifer nodded his thanks and the squad kept running across the deserted plain around the fortress.
Lucifer gave the squad ten seconds before they were spotted.
_'Lascannon, aim at the corner of the wall, it should be weak there,'_ he ordered quickly and silently.
The lascannon was just about to fire when Lucifer saw the beams of a floodlight about to wash over them, so Lucifer calmly stooped over and picked up a discarded knife, he then threw it with all his strength and it hit the wall on which the marines were standing, they looked down and Lucifer brought his bolgun to bear on the now exposed neck joints, blowing the head off both Marines, he gave himself another three seconds before the Marines were found dead and they were found.

3...
The lascannoner put the corner of the wall in his sights.
2...
Lucifer heard shouts of alarm, saw floodlights activated, heard the rustling of feet and the clatter of weapons being loaded.
1...
The Lascannoner pulled the trigger and a bright red lance of power beamed from the barrel and shook the wall and its foundations, then bricks started to crumble and in the timespan of two seconds the corner of the wall lay in crumbling ruin.
Instantly all floodlights were trained on Lucifer and his squad.
_'Charge!!'_ Lucifer screamed as he ran forward, firing his Bolter at the floodlights, taking out three of the four in his first volley, he re-loaded on his feet and kept charging towards the breach, he pulled the trigger again and the muzzle flash was suprisingly bright, he could see an extra couple of metres with the muzzle flash and all he saw was ranks of grey warriors, and hordes of cultists, Lucifer's Bolter went dry so he magged it to his thigh and drew "Hells Teeth". And with a roar that rivalled that of an Ork horde, Lucifer lead his troops in a glorious charge.

Lucifer jumped and brought "Hells Teeth" down upon the first Dark Iron and split the traitor in two, he then spun and brought his blade along, cleaving another Dark Iron's Torso from Legs and decaptiating another, the Champion of the squad jumped forward and swung his Power Axe at Lucifers head, Lucifer just grabbed the bar of the weapon and held it just away from himself, the axe edged its way closer to Lucifers neck and Lucifers response to this was to kick the champion in the leg, making him kneel and lose grip on his axe, Lucifer spun the axe around and decaptiated the Dark Iron with his own weapon. He then threw away the axe, which imbedded itself in the shoulder of a Dark Iron, who was then set upon by a Loyal Marine.
Lucifer duck another weapon and brought his Sword up to block another. He then brought his Sword around in a deadly arc that severed the arms off all his opponents, he then brought his Sword back around and severed the heads of all opponents as well.
Lucifer then kicked, hacked and sliced a path through to the citadel, most of the Dark Iron had been killed and the Cultists, seeing their masters being destroyed so easily, had started to rout, the Marines had been luck, becasue when they made the breach, it had made a bottleneck so the Dark Iron couldn't bring their weight of numbers to bear and had thrown away their men piece meal.
Lucifer kicked open the citadel door to be met by a force of three Dark Iron and their leader, Lucifer wasn't one for glorious duels and the pair of Meltagunners vapourised the Warsmith with a pull of the trigger, Lucifer then jumped forward and dispatched one of the Dark Iron while the rest of his squad poured fire onto the other two.

They had taken the citadel.
Lucifer looked up the end stats and found that it had been a kill ratio of 100 to 2.
That was good, but Lucifer wanted better.
He then restarted the random simulation and they went again.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Although he tried, Leitz could not keep a smirk from appearing as the audio-log of Techmarine Xander played out in the meeting chamber. He knew this would happen, as given he was one of the ambush specialist in the company, he was expecting some sort of fall-back plan by the enemy to begin with. In fact, he had once discovered traces of a disappeared heretic force when the company apprehended the traitor Warsmith, but was dismissed when the auspex scan opposed his founding.

Shaking his head as the message came to an end, Leitz drawn the sign of the aquila above his chest and acknowledged the captain's orders. Leaving the room in silence, he activated his vox transmitter and contacted his squad. *"Calistarius, report."* He looked down the hallway, marking out the retreating forms of the other sergeants. A colourful bunch though they may be, Leitz knew he could trust his brothers. The voice of his Meltagunner cracked into the vox channel.

*"The scenario had just ended. No orks had managed to penetrate the defence line although we lost brother Narrak during a suicide charge of the xenos. The average ammunition spent was three bolt rounds to an ork."* Calistarius answered calmly as Leitz rounded the corner and entered the simulation chamber his squad was in. He nodded to the Meltagunner as he entered and made for the control panel.

*"Not too bad, but I expected better. Raphael, I had told you to correct your over-reliance on close combat."* The gruff voice of the sergeant boomed at his squad, and Raphael Narrak, the mentioned marine managed to looked slightly embarrassed. Leitz shook his head with a sigh. *"We'll be running the Siege Making and Defend Fortress scenarios for the rest of the training regime, in preparation for our upcoming operation."* He then told his squad the recent discovery of an approaching Chaos fleet, and began the training after witnessing the renewed determination of his subordinates.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Leon stopped his brisk running pace as he neared the designated point that their honourable captain had set them. He quickly took his seat and awaited the captain to begin his meeting. He watched as the other sergeants quickly filed in and took their designated places before the captain began. “At 0700 Hours Standard. My probes picked up…”, The voice of techmarine Xander began, monotomous but clear. All the while during the briefing Leon sat deep in thought. He was one of the more level headed sergeants and would ask any questions to the captain in private.

"The Chapter Master is angry that we didn’t completely exterminate the forces when we captured Camelai, so he has put me in charge of the destruction of these ships. However we will not make it to Pantheon V in time to stop them from landing on the planet. This means that we will be landing on a enemy controlled planet so we must take our time when it is time to deploy our men.” Leartes continued onwards.

Leon awaited the rest of the sergeants to leave the briefing room, including an incensed Ferun before marching up to Leartes. He saluted him and said *"My lord, I have a few questions, why don't we start straight away for our target and train on route then waiting, and why are we taking the enemy leader back to his fold. It just seems a little unwise."* Finished he awaited his captains answer before saluting once more and heading to the training areas. 

He marched into the training arenas and immediately called his brethren over. *"My Brothers, we will be going to war soon, so we shall be practising both defending and breaking sieges. First we defend, then we attack."* Leon initiated the simulation, a huge fortress in the mountains, with his squad defending the west walls from the Dark Iron invaders. He stood, firing his bolter one handed, brandishing in his other hand his trusty power sword. He roared over the fires of battle encouraging his men onwards. After over an hour he ended the simulation, satisfied that they had kept to the long range engagements and that not a single one of his brethren had died. They each had an impressive tally and had not charged forth.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(Sorry for the long wait guys)

Laertes sat in his onyx chair as Ferun stormed up to him.

“How can you take Camelai with us? His influence is to strong, he can draw chaos to us! And what if he runs away? Then what did we all work for? It isnt smart to bring the enemies commander as a prisoner to the battlefield!” Ferun said the words practically dripping with anger

“I know Ferun, but if Camelai is so important to his followers they might have doubt on striking us…and if not we will execute him on sight.” Laertes began in a calm tone ignoring the fact that Ferun was being so blunt and angry, afterall this is why Laertes had promoted Ferun, he wasn’t afraid to show his true emotions. “As for if he runs away we have always figured a solution out, we planted a homer on him that if he escapes we can follow him to his champion and armies then wipe them out. And never lecture me on losing what we worked for again.”

With that Ferun saluted and left the room, but only to be replaced by Leon.

“My lord, I have a few questions, why don't we start straight away for our target and train on route then waiting, and why are we taking the enemy leader back to his fold. It just seems a little unwise.” Leon stated awaiting answers.

“As we don’t have strong enough of a force to take them on we can’t risk a deep-space battle. However that doesn’t mean that I didn’t pursue that first. Xander told me the chance of catching them off guard or being able to catch them at all is .0043% and you know as well as I do that he is very exact in his calculations.” Laertes started. “And we are taking the leader for a real chance of being able to find and exterminate the opposing army before all the citizens are killed”

After answering all of Leon’s question, he received a curt salute then was alone in the room. “Open up simulated Fortress Alpha.” He said coldly as the holo-gram came up again with a map of the most powerful fortress of Pantheon V. “Put in hands of Dark Iron force of…100 Traitors and run simulation of 100 loyalist Siege Specters to 100 Dark Iron Iron Warriors and 300 renegade guard” Then Laertes watched as the simulation played out not happy with the results. But Laertes didn’t know how wrong he was of the Chaos numbers.

(I’m going to write a follow up on this in the chaos view to give you guys a hint of the enemy then we will start the missions…sorry I am a fan of setup for RPs )


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sergeant Exodus left Bravo 3 and hurried back to the Simulation Rooms. He was instantly met by squads unleashing payloads of weapon onto the enemy. Exodus ordered the simulation to vanish and the Squad found themselves in a normal blank room again. Instantly, they stopped firing and bowed respectedly to meet their Sergeant. 

"What happened at the meeting, Sergeant?" voxed Dixon. 

"We are Defend Fortress and Siege Making scenarios in the simulation rooms," Exodus remarked. The Sergeant noticed a few Battle-Brothers without helmets on had smiled. "As we will be fighting against the archenemy soon. Iron Warriors."

Several Marines grunted, and the scene turned back to the training. They were defending a fort against the Iron Warriors now, unleashing wave upon wave of Bolter fire on the enemy.

"Brother Ravendor," ordered Sergeant Exodus. "Man the Heavy Bolter Turrets. Aim for the banners and their commanders. Weaken the Enemy's morale."

"Yes Sir."

"Brother Archador. What is the status of your flamer?"

"Seventy Percent," remarked Archador, unleashing a torrent of flames upon the enemy, as the traitors beneath the walls screamed. "In the Emperor's Name."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rufen almost stumbled into Captain Laertes strategium, but managed to compose himself at the last second. “My Lord,” he began,” please forgive me extreme tardiness. I was training my men in close combat wall defense, and the summons didn’t reach me till about 5 minutes ago. What is it that you wish to see me about sir?.............................


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(Ok here we go)

Aboard _The Redemption of Perturabo_

Laertes looked up from the battle simulation playing out in the holo-gram as Rufen ran into the strategium. “My Lord, please forgive my extreme tardiness. I was training my men in close combat wall defense, and the summons didn’t reach me till about 5 minutes ago. What is it that you wish to see me about sir?”

Laertes gave the same briefing to Rufen as he did the other sergeants, and answered any questions he had. “You’re dismissed Sergeant Rufen” He said looking back to the holo-gram as the battle continued _“If only it was this easy”_ he thought.

_On Pantheon V_

Ari Blackstar sat in the Governor’s office staring at a map of the planet _“The Warsmith was correct this was easy”_ he thought with a grin, it had been a week since they landed and they had already taken control of the planet only Fortress Alpha remained in enemy hands. _“It’s taking too long we should of taken the fortress by now.”_


_*1 and ½ months later*_

Aboard _The Redemption of Perturabo_

Laertes entered the Strategium that he had spent the last 45 days testing different scenarios. _“Brother-Sergeants it is time to strategize, and to redeem our Primarch against our dark kin.”

On Pantheon V

Ari Blackstar stood in the makeshift command centre 30 kilometres from Fortress Alpha. “Commander Warren you told me you would have this fortress taken over a month ago why is it we still are taking fire from it?!” Blackstar boomed even louder than the cannons firing upon them. “I am sorry my lord, we should have, but the fortress is well made we can’t find a weak point.” Warren quivered, he hated being in the same room as Champion Blackstar. Blackstar had the appearance of a blood-drunk wolf, and in his own way Blackstar was. Many warriors that Blackstar now led talk of rumours that Blackstar has dedicated himself to killing in Khorne’s name, and the rumours had soon turned to legends of Blackstar having millions of confirmed kills, and in a way the legends were correct Blackstar had been killing in Chaos’ name since the Heresy and killing for the corpse-emperor longer before that.

“I have told you it was built by my self-righteous brothers that still devote themselves to that corpse. This fortress would be difficult and YOU said that it wouldn’t matter!” He thundered getting even angrier. “Yes my lord but…” Warren started to say. “No it is time for me to do what should have been done a month ago.” Blackstar said coldly and he left the tent for a moment to return with another traitor guard he didn’t know by name but knew that he was second in command. 

“What is your name soldier?!” He demanded of the soldier “Ri-ri-riggens sir” Riggins stammered out in deep fear. “Good then you will be taking Warren’s spot as commander.” Blackstar said, with Warren’s eyes widening. “Do not fail me.” “Ye-yes sir.” Riggens said with a sharp salute. “What about me?” Warren spoke out “Am I to be demoted?” he demanded angry no longer in fear of Blackstar’s size. Blackstar smiled coldly and looked at the previous commander. “No.” He said, and then he hailed Brev his Second in command. “Release the berserkers” he said then looked back at Warren. “No Warren you aren’t to be demoted, my Berserkers need fresh blood to get them going, and you are going to give it to him.” As he finished two Iron Warriors came into the tent and grabbed Warren. Warren didn’t even get to say anything as he was dragged to the berserkers camp.

A few minutes later there was screams coming from the camp and then after the screaming stopped the war cries began as 20 berserkers covered in the ex-commanders blood took to the fortress screaming “Blood for the blood god!” Blackstar smiled. He had moved up to watch the battle and watched as a plasma cannon blew a small hole in the wall. Two hours was all it took for what Warren couldn’t achieve in over a month. Two hours and Blackstar was sitting in the Command Room of the Fortress his men already repairing and re-deploying the defenses of the fortress._


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: so, uh, do we fight:grin


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

After 45 days of harsh and rigorous training, sergeant Ferun and his squad felt ready for anything. Although knowing that overconfidence is dangerous and unexpected, Ferun felt like letting his squad feeling good and confident. 

On the 45th day of the training he got a message from commander Laertes right in the middle of a simulation. Ferun was about to rip a cultist in two when he heard: "Brother-Sergeants it is time to strategize, and to redeem our Primarch against our dark kin" at first he didnt understand where it came from but soon he realized it was a message sent to all sergeants.

Quickly finishing a dozen cultists Ferun told his squad to finish the training and then take the rest of the day off. After ordering his men he went straight towards the Strategium arriving first and meeting his commander with a big smile and saying "Soon we will crush all of those heretics.", waiting for the rest of the sergeants to arrive Ferun tried starting a conversation with Laertes, he asked him "what are your thoughts on the mission? did you devise a plan of attack?"


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Spitting a Dark Iron on his power sword, Helstrom released a plasma shot into his compainions face and continued to stroll through the ramparts, dispatching any enemy that foolishly climbed over the wall. "Forward brothers! Do not let these heretics defile the Emperor's ground!" Helstrom roared over the sound of gunfire and chainswords. 

45 Days. For the past 45 days, Helstrom and his squad had ran and re-ran every defense and attack scenario they could, pausing every few days to rest. Deftly dodging a clumsy swing from a cultsit, Helstrom kicked the heretic in the chest and was rewarded with the sound of bones shattering. Just as he was savoring the sight of Brother Carnus annihilating a score of heretics from his heavy bolter, Helstrom recieved the captain's messege. _“Brother-Sergeants it is time to strategize, and to redeem our Primarch against our dark kin.”_ Grinning like at the prospect of facing real heretics and Dark Iron, Helstrom voxed over to Marius. "Brother Marius, assume command and deal with the rest of these scum. The captain summons me." "Very well Brother Sergeant. The Emperor protects." Marius voxed back. "The Emperor protects" Helstrom says as he removed himself from his simulation pod and walks off to he command room


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Leon fired his bolter upwards to the sloping walls that dug into the cliff face. All around him his squad and simulated brothers fired at the enemy holding the fortress above their heads. Leon moved his squad forward under cover fire from two other squads before unleashing a hailstorm of fire on the enemy entrenched. His squad were perfect at long range combat, after 45 days more training they should be. Leon had the highest amount of Marksman honours in the company, and wanted his squad to keep the tradition. He was about to draw his sword, when his captain's voice pierced his vox. "

_"Brother-Sergeants it is time to strategize, and to redeem our Primarch against our dark kin.”_ Leon nodded and ended the simulation. He turned to his men, keeping his helmet on as usual. *"Once again our captain has summoned me, go to the chapel and pray to the Emperor, there will be killing to do soon, and we will need his protection."*They all saluted him before leaving. Leon arrived in the briefing room, just behind Brother Helstrom and Ferun. Leon took his usual place, standing at one wall so that he could see everyone who entered the room, and so he could study them.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer danced around another Dark Iron that had scaled the walls and threw him back down it. He was savouring this scenario, the enemy were numerurs, but they brought no proper seige equipment, so they could only throw themselves at the walls.

Lucifer was just finishing off a Dark Iron Champion when the Captains call came to his ears.
Lucifer turned to his squad
*'Carry on brothers, keep fighting, I shall return in a short time,'* he said that and he was off, jogging to the strategy room with a look of stone on his face.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

“Hold the line damn it. Increase your fire on the left flank.” Rufen watch as his squad shifted with precision into a left hook and increased their fire at the charging cultists. They were easily dispatched by the deadly fire, and any stragglers were picked off by the heavy bolters. However, all was not well with Bradley, the squads Melta operator, for it seemed his weapon had malfunctioned and the approaching enemy light armor has passed through what remained of the enemies infantry assault.

“Cease training and fall in, NOW!” Rufen roared, intending to teach the young operator a lesson. The enemy disappeared and the training room returned to normal, the squad already in formation before the lights even came back up. 

“Now, who the F%$# can tell me what went wrong with that exercise.”

“Sir,” Bradley chirped up,” my weapon malfunctioned. Because of this my brothers were in mortal danger because of my ignorance.”

“Ignorance?,” Rufen said, his eyebrow raised as he noticed a serf running towards him.

“Sir, I neglected to check my weapon three times, as you have dictated, before we began the training exercise, and as consequence my weapon malfunctioned on me.” Rufen was impressed with this new recruit, for most had visibly shaken or avoided his eyes due to fear of what might happen. Bradley stared straight into the sergeants eyes, nothing but regret in them.

“Attention; alright, the rest of you are dismissed. You, Brother Bradley, will do another three hours of training regiment, and then meditate in your chamber until I come for you.”

The serf was now in front of Rufen, bowed low before him. It held a data slate that Rufen took and activated with his bionic eye. It seemed that all the sergeants were summoned; that finally the true battle would begin. He strode off in the direction of the stratagem, mentally preparing himself for what was to come.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis stood atop a cathedral with his men. Unlike the other sergeants, who fought the scenarios with righteous fury, Fortis was getting extremely bored. Because of this, he was making his scenarios much more...enjoyable.

Fortis's squad had been up on the cathedral for quite some time, shooting waves of Dark Iron's. However, Fortis found this to easy, so he removed his holo-helmet, punched in some settings, put the helmet back on, and saw that all the Dark Irons had become raptors.

The raptors jumped through the air, many were shot down before making it to the roof. Just as they landed, Fortis was summoned. 
"Hell, it's about time." Fortis smiled, "Men, it's time to kill, prepare your selfs."

With that, Fortis left, he saw the other sergeants leaving, some were running. Fortis shrugged, _At least I got my full armor on._


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"Squad advance," Exodus remarked, as his squad trudged down the narrow passegways of the Space Hulk on yet _another _training mission. "Look for any ambush spots. If a foe attacks, let them not go unpunished. Brother Archador, take the lead."

"Yes, Sergeant," Archador bustled past Exodus, readied his flamer. 

"I detect life signs on my helmet," Archador uttured moments later. "Xenos, dead ahead."

"Ready your weapons, brothers! In the Emperor's Name! OPEN FIRE!" Exodus bellowed as the Orks roared into sight, bellowing warcries to their barbaric gods as they charged towards the astartes. 


_"Brother-Sergeants it is time to strategize, and to redeem our Primarch against our dark kin.” _

"I am needed brothers," exclaimed Exodus, and the simulation vanished. "My Captian calls me. Go to the Prayer Halls and Pray for the God-Emperor."


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Venatus Furiam pointed at the map.

_*"This is were the enemy would most likely attack, it is the weakest point of the fortress, and it would be the first part to fall. But thats just if someone else than we protect it, for when we protect it, it will fall when I say so, am I right Thunderbolts?"*_ 

_*SIR! YES SIR!*_ the squad replied as one.

"_Of course I am._" he replied. _"Ok, this is the plan... Brother Demetrius, you will take a high vantage point to give us covering fire with your heavy bolter... Lets say... Hmm... This tower looks good, just make the window bigger, a few punches and it should be fine... Glavius, Remataan, Hastus and Petronius, you will put down supresive fire from this wall down on anything that moves. Bellator, Festus, Boreas and Tylos, you will take care that no armoured vehicle gets through the entrance, and..._ *PIIP,PIIP* _What now?_ he asked no one in particular, before putting his helmet on and listening to the message _*"Brother-Sergeants it is time to strategize, and to redeem our Primarch against our dark kin"*_

He took the helmet of and tightened it back onto his belt.
_I have a meeting with the captain, and the other Sergeants, so you will have to make it without me, consider me a casualty for the sake of realism, Brother Glavius, you are in command for this simulation, good luck._ After that he walked straight to the briefing.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Aboard _The Redemption of Perturabo_

Laertes stood up as the last of the sergeants walked through the door. “Brothers we will be exiting warp space in 2 days, so as I said the last time we met, it is time to strategize. Xander’s probes revealed that Dark Iron have successfully taken Fortress Alpha and it seems that they are most concentrated there, so our first objective is to capture this, and hopefully their leader is in the fortress. First off the probes have picked up a massive convoy of men and ammunition on its way to Fortress Alpha and will still be travelling to the fortress by the time we have landed. So Sergeant Leitz our first attack will be for your squad to intercept the convoy on the northeast road coming to the fortress, your job is simple you need to kill the men and then detonate the ammunition.” As he spoke the holo-gram flashed the images of a long snaking convoy of twenty trucks with three predators driving with it. Then it showed a map of the road going to the fortress and a marker on where the interception should take place. “We picked a location in the forest so your men can set up a ambush easier.”

“Leon, since your actions during the hunt being our infiltrators I need you to find a way to infiltrate Fortress Alpha I already have the techmarines working on your men’s armour giving them the markings of the Dark Iron, do not worry we will have them thoroughly cleansed of all taint after your mission. When you have infiltrated the base there is three targets you need to terminate. The first is an armoured fuel depot in the east end of the base, you must detonate the fuel and get out before the Dark Iron are on alert in that sector. Then you must make your way to the barracks in the south end of the fortress, your target is the commanding officer of the Traitor Guard, assassinate him then finally move up to the center of the compound where the chapel is…” Laertes paused letting the holo-gram catch up on him, he was speaking fast clearly excited to be back to the crucible of battle, he hoped he wasn’t talking too fast for the sergeants to keep up. _"Oh well if they have questions they can ask them after the meeting."_ “Our librarians have told me that there is a aura of chaos coming from it. Your job is to demolish it and if there is a sorcerer accompanying the enemy and he is in the building kill him.”

“After Leon and Leitz have confirmed their objectives complete, Vreyl you will lead Strike Force Alpha composed of Helstrom, Lucifer, Venatus, and Rufen’s squads along with your own your job is to breach the wall to allow Strike Force Beta entrance. Then you need to hold the breach while we can pull our men out after we successfully complete our mission, it will be hard fighting but that’s why you have the most men.”

“Gavrill, Vipus, and Ferun you and your men will be Strike Force Beta and when Strike Force Alpha vox in the wall is breached then you’re to storm the hole my command squad and I will join you we need to be fast and efficient because we need to cross the base to the north end and find the leader of this army, and kill him.” He said finally the hologram showing the silhouette of a mammoth of a marine holding a power axe then turned itself off. “After he is dead we are to do a strategic retreat back to our Stronghold the techmarines will construct. Leon and Leitz I expect you to be there when we are there, while we are gone I want you to resupply and for Squad Leon to get the proper cleansing rituals from Brother-Chaplain Marchiuss the with the enemy in dismay and leaderless we will do a full strike to sweep them out of the fortress, afterwards we will call in the chapter and we will fully purge this taint from our system!” Laertes ended slamming his hand down on the table sending a spider-web of cracks throughout it. “You are dismissed to get suited up and armed.”

(Sorry it took so long I was hanging out with my friend yesterday and afterwards we crashed at his place so I didn't have access to the internet til now)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer bowed to the Captains orders and voxed his squad.
_'Men, finish the simulation and meet me in the launch bay in five minutes,'_ Lucifer said.
'But sir, the simulation will take at least ten minutes,' came a reply.
_'I don't care, finish the simulation in five minutes, Lucifer out,'_ he ordered.
And with that, Lucifer went to collect his weapons and make a last prayer in the Chapel.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis smiled. Finally time to kill real opponents. He walked through the halls thinking about all the previous missions he had been on. Many had given him injuries, hence the bionics. 
Each time before a battle, Fortis almost hoped he would get injured, strange as it sounds, so that he could further enhance himself with robotic parts. Yet he knew that hoping to get hurt would kill him one day, or turn him into a servitor. 

Fortis returned to his room. He took off his armor and began to polish it, along with his lighting claw and exposed bionics.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Exodus bowed deeply to his captain, and voxed his squad. "Brothers, war calls to us. Finish the Combat Excercises and meet me in the launch bay. Battle Calls to us once more, brothers! We shall fell our traitor bretheren in the Emperor's name!"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Leon listened intently as the briefing began. It was true that his squad had been the infiltrators in their last engagement with the Dark Iron forces, but having to wear chaos runes on him made him sick. He would do as his captain said, but he would not like it. He listened to his objectives before nodding. He spoke aloud, his metallic voice cold, _"My Lord, it will be done, in the Emperors exalted name. One question, how will the base defences we set up recognise me and my squad as Spectres?"_ He wanted to make sure so that his men and he weren't gunned down by their own brothers. Getting his answer he bowed, saluted and turned quickly on his heel, leaving the briefing room. He opened a channel to his squad brethren. _"Brothers, it is time for us to visit the Techmarines, we have our orders. Meet me there in five minutes, you will have to get your head around something critical for our incertion."_ He broke into a run, wanting to be the first there so he could talk his men through the difficult ordeal of de sanctifying their armour.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Listening to Laertes's speech carefully, Ferun saw so many flaws in the plan, it was unsure and unstable. This plan was to much divided, if one of the sergeants failed it could lead to the end of this attack. Commander Laertes ordered him to be part of Strike Force Beta, a good choice, Ferun and his squad were renowned for their close combat capabilities, but on the other hand Ferun didn't like direct approaches to many good men die there. 

After the commander finished his orders Ferun voxed to his squad to start polishing their gear because we will soon be off this ship, then he continued "we will be a part of the second strike force, we will be facing the heretics directly. Remember, purge the unclean, and kill the heretic". 

Finishing talking with his squad he walked to his commander. 
"Commander a question if you may. I know its not my place to question your strategy but it has to many holes, you leave to much to chance here. What if some of the sergeants fail, if one fails it could be a disaster and not only that, chaos controls the planet it means that we cant be sure about the information we have. Also many good men will die in this battle and if we win and that's a pretty big IF it will be in a huge cost. I think that it is necessary to establish a less direct approach. We need to find the weakness in their defense, after all wasn't it our fortress before they captured it, there must be a weakness that we know of and they don't." stopping to take a deep breath after the barrage of questions Ferun soon continued, "and one last thing I really don't want to shoot our own bothers so how will we recognize them in the heat of battle". After finishing Ferun waited for an answer. 

Finishing the talk with his commander Ferun headed towards his room, he prepared himself for the battle. He didn't polish his armor and not his weapons he simply waited for his squad to be ready and then marched them over to the launch bay. "One will die, I'm sure of it" He said silently while walking with his squad.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_And that was it?_ he thought for himself. The plan had many holes, one of them being exposing the entire battle company to danger, as it was impossible to know how many traitors there was in the fortress. And what kind of armoured support did they have? They could have several Predator spearheads, and the Captain would expose the whole battle company to danger by charging straight in... That was suicidal, and there was a great risk for friendly fire, as there was no proper way to identify them,with out, and adding any identification markings would risk them being spotted by the traitors, and that was a sure way to kill them. 

"Erh, no disrespect, but should we not have some sort of "proper" fire support? Kitting out a squad with heavy weapons could do the job, or maybe a Predator, or even a Whirlwind would do well, as we dont know what will be waiting behind those walls... Damn sir, there could be a damn Baneblade sitting behind those walls, and that would sure ruin our plan! What about kitting strike force Beta with Jump packs, or at least a squad with them, to give us a more rapid counter attack force. And what about if one of the squads fail, that could spell doom to the entire operation, and many good space marines would be dead by the end of the day, if not all of us..."


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Helstrom listened closely to the captain's battle plan for his squad and the complaints of Venatus and Ferun. "_We are Astartes, our role is not to question it is to act. Trust in the Emperor and he will provide_" Helstrom thought before he stood up and addressed the Captain. "We will not fail you sir. The Emperor protects." Helstrom zealously said as he saluted and made his way to the armory, voxing his squad to meet him there.

As Helstrom pushed the doors open, he saw his squad lined up before him, polishing their armor, checking their chainsword motors, rechecking ammo count for bolt guns, and fuel leves for the flamers. Satisfied all was in order, Helstrom stepped in front of the line and began their prayer

"What is it that gives us purpose" Helstrom spoke

_"War"_ They all replied

"What is it that gives war purpose"

"_To destroy the Emperor's foes_"

"Who is the foe of the Immortal Emperor?"

_"The Alien, the Heretic, and the Mutant"_

"What does it mean to be a foe of the God-Emperor?"

_"It means to be damned"_

"What is the intstrument of the Emperor's damnation?"

_"We, the Adeptus Astartes. The Angels of Death"_

"What does it mean to be an Astartes?"

_"It means to be pure and strong"_

"What does it mean to be pure?"

_"To never know fear; to never waver in a fight"_

"What does it mean to be strong?"

_To fight on when others flee; to stand our ground with the knowledge that death brings the ultimate reward"_

"What is the ultimate reward?"

_"To serve the Immortal Emperor"_

"Who do we serve?"

_"We serve the Emperor, and through him, humanity"_

"What is our quest?"

_"To purge our shame through the deaths of those who turned from Terra"_

"What is our victory?"

_"To remake that which was broken, to regain the trust of the Emperor"_

"What is the fate of the Dark Iron we hunt?"

_"Retribution and death!"_ They all shout

Nodding at each of his men, seeing the same steely righteous conviction in each of their eyes. "Brothers, it is time" Helstrom says as he begins to lay out his squad's orders


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rufen listened to the tactical briefing the commander was giving; noting all the flaws it had. It sounded crazy, insane, and suicidal; but it sounded like fun. More important, however, he was scanning his fellow sergeants, interested in there take. Most seemed to just accept it, but he saw a few, mainly Ferun who voiced his opinion after the meeting. The commander didn’t seem pleased at the lack of trust, but sounded tempered when talking to him. Rufen leaned against the wall and waited till everyone but the commander had left.

“Rufen, was is it?,” he asked, tension in his voice.

“Sir, I would follow you into the mouth of the eye of Chaos and back, but I must admit, much of this plan has flaws. Still, that is not why I wish to speak sir; if I may.” He felt a strange nervousness, but still held himself in check.”

“Speak,” Laertes said; in a tone that was not so subtle.

"You mentioned that convoy on the way to the fortress Alpha, loaded with munitions and supplies of the defenders. You only put Lietz on that task, but I request my squad join him too, sir! You know my boys are unorthodox Marines and that we build trenches and prefer to defend than to attack. Once the convoys dealt with, my men could hold open the rear, leaving us an escape route as well as a resupply line from our base of operations. I respectfully request to join in the attack with Lietz’s, squad, sir.” Rufen waited for the commander to answer, afraid of what he would say.

Later, Rufen gathered the squad, had them get their weapons at the ready, and double check them all. “Alright you pieces of frakk, be down in the launch bay in 15 minutes, loaded and ready. Oh, and boys,” he said turning as he left,” put in a pray for me too.”


----------



## Fiend Of Slannesh. (Jul 20, 2010)

Vreyl turned to his battle brother that stood behind him, wearing his power armour, probably all ready for the mission in hand. Vreyl gave him a smile patting his armoured hand onto the other's shoulder guard, making a metallic clank. '' the emperor guide us.'' He said, in a proud convincing voice, the other marine nodded. '' No respite, no surrender!'' He said back to vreyl, who acknowledged the confidence. '' Brother Krao, is your heavy bolter prepared? '' He said as he left the other marine behind and walked towards the rest of his squad, holding his helmet in his hands.


''Ready as she'll ever be, Brother Sargent. '' He replied as he finished attaching the optical sensors to the nerve endings in his powered armour. The lights on the heavy weapon lit up, truly it was frightening what they were going up against but Vreyl had confidence in his squad, in their abilities and in their faith, there would be no death on his watch. ''Brother Sargent, Do we have any more intelligence on the enemy, anything that could give us the edge?'' Brother Valrain asked, he was a rather tactiful one and the tactics he used were a valuable asset to Vreyl's squad. ''All that was given in the briefing is all I, no, we know.'' He replied. ''I’m sorry Valrain, but you may have to think on your feet once we are in the thick of it.'' He spoke again towards the tactician, who acknowledged with a nod.


Slowly Vreyl placed upon his helmet, locking it in place as the sensory devices activated, calibrated to his own personal need they took a little longer than a normal mark IV helmet. He sighed, this was a dangerous mission they had been tasked with, one that would not be so easily completed. He looked over to his squad as the sensors registers their life signs, vitals, ammo, and elevated thought status and stored them in the corner of his heads up display, for easy reference. He then looked to his left to find the small black robed figure, holding a specialized bolter ''My lord...'' It muttered and lifted it up to him as best it could. Vreyl took it off him easily and connected the sensors, as well as loading the weapon. One can never be too ready.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Laertes sat back down as Leon walked up to him _” My Lord, it will be done, in the Emperors exalted name. One question, how will the base defences we set up recognise me and my squad as Spectres?"_ “The techmarine will use a specific paint that leaves a residue that they have programmed their weaponry to pick it up and not fire” Laertes said with a slight nod to show that Leon was dismissed as Ferun and Venatus walked up to him practically speaking at the same time their opinions. “This is meant to be a guerilla strike until our strike forces strike however if Leitz and Leon fail I will be ready to call in a orbital barrage from _The Redemption_ to finish off whatever they cannot, although I would of expected you to have greater confidence in your brothers. Ferun, Techmarine Xander has told me of this before the meeting, and the librarians are studying it to see if the taint of chaos is shifting us from the truth. Venatus, in the final strike we will have tanks as the techmarines will bring down three predators and a land raider terminus ultra and a land raider crusader, we will not be alone in our attack, but the first must be done fast and effectively so we can strike full force later on, this means that we will have to be fast if tanks start coming into the battle, Strike Force Alpha can pull back and call in our own tanks, but only if enemy tanks arrive. I considered all weaknesses, but as you said it was originally ours, and because of this we never made a weakness in the fortress, and being Dark Iron the enemy will be repairing any damages to the fortress they made in their attack. The only weak point that Xander was able to make out was from the south, so we will be taking this route. If Strike Force Alpha fails to breach the wall then we will have to retreat and find another way. However that will mean we lose the element of surprise. Venatus if you are volunteering to suit your men up in the jump packs then you may, go down and talk to Xander about suiting your men up.”

After he finished talking to Venatus and Ferun, Rufen walked up. “Rufen what is it?” Laertes said. _” Sir, I would follow you into the mouth of the eye of Chaos and back, but I must admit, much of this plan has flaws. Still, that is not why I wish to speak sir; if I may.”_ Rufen started. “Speak” Laertes said. _ "You mentioned that convoy on the way to the fortress Alpha, loaded with munitions and supplies of the defenders. You only put Lietz on that task, but I request my squad join him too, sir! You know my boys are unorthodox Marines and that we build trenches and prefer to defend than to attack. Once the convoys dealt with, my men could hold open the rear, leaving us an escape route as well as a resupply line from our base of operations. I respectfully request to join in the attack with Lietz’s, squad, sir.”_ Rufen said certainly nervous of what Laertes said. “Sure, Go down and find Leitz and inform him that you will be along with him, then go suit up your men.”


(As for the chance of shooting each other I guess I should of made it clear that their armour colours are different then the Iron Warriors so there won’t be any confusion sorry xD)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OOG: if this is an update then there is not much we can do with it 

IG:
After reaching the launch bay with his squad, Ferun remembered that he forgot to ask the commander how big is the breach supposed to be, telling his squad to wait here and keep an eye for anything important he rushed to his commander and ask him, "one last thing how many squads will be able to fit into the breach that squad alpha makes? because if its only a squad at a time it will be useless and we will be slaughtered, and if its bigger then we should plan a plan of battle for the squads who enter."


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Satisfied with what he got in reply from the Captain, he thanked him, and walked out of the door. He walked down the corridor towards the ships armory, he was sure that he could find the Techpriest in there. He passed a few servitors just standing beside the wall, and he wondered what the heck was going through their head, if anything. He pushed his thoughts aside, and opened an com-link to his squad. _"Get down to the armory on level seventeen, we are going to change equipment and tactics for the next mission, forgo your ranged weapons, other than the Plasma and Melta gun, bring nothing, the rest of us will use close combat weapons, understood?"_ There was a confirming reply, and Venatus closed the com-link. He turned around a corner and came to an elevator. He walked into it and the elevator begun moving towards the armory. He was still not sure how the battle would go, it could very well go all wrong. Of course he had faith in his brother sergeants skills, but he was not sure if all of them would make it. The elevator came to an stop and Venatus walked out of it.

He walked out of it, and came to the ships armory. There he saw the Techmarine.

_"Brother Xander, my squad is in need of Jump packs for our next mission, could you provide us with them, and do the holy rituals needed for them to work properly? Thank you._


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Doelago, nice work with the jump packs, it'll add a twist. sorry for the long post)

Rufen clanged his fist against his chest, bowed deeply, and left the stratagem, heading for the armory. I'm going to need some extra weapons, maybe some contingent plans, he thought, reminding himself of his men’s specialty. Marines generally, if ever, used trenches, let alone dig them themselves. However, being a Spectre, Rufen was extremely skilled in the art of war, and trenches were the best way to protect oneself from heavy ordinance. Heavy ordinance that the Dark Iron would surely have and use extensively.

He turned the corner and almost ran straight into Sergeant Furiam, who was leaving the armory. It was then that he noticed the jump pack attachment on the sergeants back “Uh, your taking jump packs, you do realize my friend that were going to be engaged with an enemy who sieges, not charges?”

“Mind your own business Rufen, I’m not as cold as you are, and I’m have only the best for my boys.” With the Furiam turned and walked out, leaving a rather agitated Rufen. He continued and found the Techmarine, asking “Excuse me, where might I enquire the Forgemaster?” the Techmarine pointed to a much larger, bulkier man sitting at a workspace in an alcove. Rufen walked over to the forgemaster, saluting him as he did.

“Forgemaster, I need some more advanced weaponry if you have it. I require th……..”

“Be still young one, I know what you need, and don’t use that attitude around me again unless you want to get the frak beaten out of you.” Rufen was genuinely surprised, but held his tongue in check and waited while the Forgemaster disappeared into the armory entrance. Half an hour later he emerged with a wafer with statistics on it, and presented it to Rufen.

“I’m give you mines instead of extra grenades, and also portable auspex’s for use in detection. On top of that, the commander has cleared you the use of MkVI heavy bolter units. I have taken the liberty of sending them down already, and they should arrive before you do.” With that the old Marine returned to his alcove in the wall, and resumed his delicate work.
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

10 minutes later, after informing Lietz of the change in the battle plan, Rufen made his way to the launch bay.

“ALRIGHT YOU SLACKS, IN LINE NOW!” The squad, who were preparing their weapons, snapped into formation fast that a grox eats grass. Rufen looked over at the cart with the weapons, and was happy to see his boys had already gone to work customizing them for use in the field.

“Ok, you sons of B^&%$#, here’s the deal. We are going to land and support our fellow unit in an ambush on a Dark Iron convoy, sector E4Zeta6 on your tactical. Once we have done that, were going to find some good ground and dig in, understand. I don’t need to remind each and every one of you that if we fail, the entire strike forces rear will be open to attack from enemy flanker units, and the mission will fail.”

We stopped pacing, and looked at them with his ever cold stare, attempting to bear into each of their souls. None bugged, and he was satisfied so he continued. “We are the backbone, and as such we cannot fail, PERIOD. We cannot retreat, we cannot withdraw, we can only kill or be killed. You all know I expect only the best from this unit, so don’t fail me. I’ll be very angry if you do.” That brought a chuckle from the unit, which Rufen quickly silenced.

“For Terra,” he chanted.

“United we stand,” they replied.

“For the Emporer”

“Our lives in battle!”

“For humanity”

“That all may live in peace and the Emperor.”

“From fire we are born”

“And to hell we shall return.” They saluted him as one, and then let loose a war cry that shook the launch bay. “Right, now that that’s done, get back to your duties men, we launch soon!”


----------



## Fiend Of Slannesh. (Jul 20, 2010)

{Ooc: Wow... Im kinda confused o.o. Ehm, Emperorshand89, would a Sargent really talk to his battle brethren like that, and would one really chuckle... Unless this chapter is just nuts. (lol) Never the less it was a good post, in my opinion anyway}


''Brother Sargent, may I have a word with you?'' Asked Brother Valrain as he approached him slowly. ''Yes what is it, Valrain?'' Vreyl replied. ''Im private... sir?'' Valrain asked, in the cold voice he possessed. Vreyl nodded and pressed and used eye recognition to open a secure comm link to Brother Valrain, never the less they still proceeded to walked from the rest of the group. ''Speak Valrain, you seem anxious, this isn't like you.'' Vreyl said as he turned to face he Battle brother. '' It is brother Angelis, I fear... '' He sighed as he looked down and shook his head. '' I fear that he is showing signs of the taint sir, but I cannot know for sure, I cannot kill him without any backup proof, otherwise I would have the eyes of the inquisition looking down upon me. '' Vreyl looked over to the brother, who was preparing his melta for righteous battle, before speaking into the comm channel. ''What makes you think that he is tainted?'' He asked and was replied with. '' Because, sir... I have noticed that he hasn't been attending our times of reflection, and not participating in the 'rights of battle' ceremony.'' Valrain let out another sigh. '' I may be wrong, In 'his' name I pray I am wrong, but my gut feeling is that he is heading along the path of heresy.'' He glided his hand over the top of his bolter, the holy weapon of an astartes. ''Brother Sargent, if he does turn corrupt, please give me the honour of ending his life, the way an astartes would want.'' He asked and was acknowledged by a simple nod. This was a heavy blow as Angelis was a valuable asset to his squad, not only that but if Valrain's words were indeed true, then maybe the taint might pass onto to his own brother. ''Damn...'' He muttered before nodding to Valrain, indicating he had closed the comm channel.


Brother Chalice turned to Brother Scept, greeting him with a pat on his shoulder plate. '' For terra Brother..!'' He spoke, putting a warm, almost excited smile on his face. Brother scept nodded, but smiled behind his helmet. ''Let us hope the enemy get close enough for you to use that flamer, eh scept?'' He asked once more. Vegnagun Chalice, a astartes with the heart and soul of a proud lion, he looked upon battle as a test, a test sent from he who sits on the golden throne, and so far Brother Chalice has surpassed every single one of those tests, he had the scars to show it. Brother Scept chuckled behind his helmet. ''Aye Brother, one can only hope.'' He spoke back. ''Although lets hope they don't get to close, we have to remember our Sargent isn't the most skilled close combatant, but I mean no disrespect, He is by far the best marksman this chapter has ever seen, we must place our trust in his tactiful abilities. '' He said, proud of his Battle Sargent, but was only replied with. '' Here we go, the endless praise for your superiors...'' Chalice laughed for a moment before sighing under his breath. '' You never cease to amaze me.'' Scept Replied.


''Valrain... '' Vreyl muttered in the open channel between their helmets and the administration that kept close tabs on the conversations. ''If I die out there, you will take over as acting CO of my squad, alright.'' These words seemed to shock Valrain. ''What?! Do not speak like that Brother Sargent, you will not die, you will lead us to glory!'' He spoke, confidence and enthusiasm, loud in his voice. ''I know Valrain, but if I do, unlikely as it seems. I must know that my squad will have a capable leader, one like yourself.'' He said to his old friend. ''Make the oath....Please.''


''I swear.''


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

((Sorry for disappearing for two days, my router died on me, short circuiting my room's power and messed up some files on my computer while I was rebooting. It's a disaster. D=))

Having been one to never let a battle unfinished, even a simulated one, Leitz had not managed to proceed to the tactical meeting held in the strategic room. He did, however, announced his presence through the vox, and had been paying close attention to the Captain's orders while leading his squad in the defence of a civilian centre. When he received his appointed task from the Captain, he nodded instinctively, before remembering that there were no one else but his squad in the simulation chamber. Switching on the vox, he replied curtly, acknowledging his orders.

*"My squad was to set up an ambush to the North-East forest area and create distractions through detonating enemy ammunitions. Acknowledge, sir."* He said calmly, while plunging his power sword into the heart of an Ork Nob. Spinning around, he fired off a salvo of bolts at an Ork charging up one of his marines, obliterating it in a shower of blood and metal. That was the last of them. As the simulation ended, he counted the losses. Two marines wounded, not too bad. Leitz returned to listening to the mission briefing, just catching the fact that Sergeant Rufen and his squad will be assisting in his task. Then, Sergeant Rufen himself had entered the simulation chamber, relaying a more detailed update on the situation. With a nod, he gathered his men and made his way towards the Armoury, securing additional resources for his assigned objective.

After taking up extra ammunitions and melta-bomb packs, Leitz led his fully equipped squad down to the launching bays, his left eye constantly analysing the topography of his squad's area of operation and satellite footages that showed the positions of the enemy. As he passed through the thick adamantium doors to the launching bays, he gave the other gathered Sergeants a nod, then lined his squad up as he went over the Litanies of Hate and the many oaths the marines had sworn to their chapter and the Imperium. Then, the pre-battle prayer and speech.

*"Ten millennia ago, we were made in His name."* He spoke, his voice hardened and determined.

*"Born from His flesh, His Angels of Death."* The squad's reply was in perfect synchronisation.

*"Our duty was clear, to Him and His Imperium."*

*"To unite the lost, to protect the weak."*

*"Yet our brothers erred, and trod the path of damnation."*

*"Prideful and foolish, their duty lost."*

*"But He is merciful, and redemption He gives!"*

*"Through our holy bolters, the cleansing flames of promethium!"*

Nodding as he saw the signs of focus and determination from his subordinates, Leitz continued his speech.

*"My brothers, today we are given an important task."* He said, bringing up his power sword and held it out in front of his chest, staring intently onto the flickering energies of the blade. *"We shall act as a beacon for our Battle-Brothers, and the light of hope to the embattled citizens of this world. We shall bring destruction to our enemies and guide them towards their salvation. Through holy fury, we shall cleanse the taint of darkness, and perform our duty as His Angels of Death!

"In his name, we shall purge the heretics and cleanse this galaxy!"*

*"In his name, we fight!"*

*"Glory be to Him and His Imperium!"*

*"For the Emperor!"*

One knee down, they performed their salutations, and drawn the signs of the Aquila. Then, standing up, Leitz gave his squad one final nod as they triple checked their equipments. Soon, they shall descend onto the planet, and into the fires of battle. Without a doubt, Leitz knew his squad will be up to their tasks.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

"one last thing how many squads will be able to fit into the breach that squad alpha makes? because if its only a squad at a time it will be useless and we will be slaughtered, and if its bigger then we should plan a plan of battle for the squads who enter." Ferun said before Laertes went to the armoury. "Don't worry about making it the size of a tank for when we make the full strike we will use the lascannons on the land raiders to make the size wide enough. Just make it big enough for three marines to fit through. This will work in our advantage if enemy tanks arrive as they won't pursue you.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"Thank you commander, for being so patient and helpful, even with my constant questioning" Ferun bowed and walked out of the room. Walking through the hallways back to the launch bay Ferun voxed his squad and said "Be ready I'm nearly back".

Reaching the launch bay, he saw his squad organized and ready as he expected. "This time I will not give you a speech, you earned the right to skip it by training good and hard for this mission", some of the squad members smiled,"but I will say that this is a fight of utter importance and we must win it, this battle will decide the fate of the rest of this assulet. You must show me and the other squads what you are made of, even though we are a team, I want you all to shine and tower above every other squad. Make me proud" he said looking at them and smiling. " In the name of the mighty emperor we shall purge this heretics!"."IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR" his squad replaid.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Leon walked into the armoury and was happy to see that he was the first one of his squad there. It would be difficult for is squad, to wear the armour of the traitors they were sworn to hunt down, even if its just a short while. This also meant that they had one of the hardest jobs out of all the sergeants. His squad was infiltrating the main enemy camp, with no support what so ever and were expected to hit three targets before they could pull out. Leon had already devised a plan to how they would execute this mission and looked forward to adding more marksmen honours to his record, higher than most.

His thoughts were interrupted as the doors opened again, and his squad filed in. They arranged themselves in a row in front of him awaiting his orders. _"Brothers, we have our orders. We face a difficult ordeal, and we have no support in executing our objective. Our heroic captain has deemed us with infiltrating the enemy stronghold, Fortress Alpha. Unfortunately this means that we have to wear the unholy enemy armour."_ He held up his hand to stop his men protests. _"Brothers, we have our orders. We will stick to our objective and we will do as ordered. Are we not Astartes? We are to obey orders."
_
He stopped as the armour was brought through to him and his men upon racks. _"Brothers suit up, I trust in your abilities. We can complete this and once we do we can restore our armour and weapons."_ He nodded to them and to their credit they set about their tasks quickly and efficiently. He pulled Garus aside, they had both gone through training together and he was Leon's closest brother. _"Garus if I fall you are to take charge and lead our brothers to safety."_ Garus nodded, used to this before a mission. 

Finally they were suited up and ready to move onwards to the docking bay, _"Brothers keep your helmets off until we reach the docking bay. Our brothers will see our faces and see our determination and courage. They will know we are the lions of the Chapter, taking the most dangerous the enemy has to offer and spitting in its face with defiance."_ With that he grabbed melta charges, handing them out to the squad and made them gather around him to pray. When they finished he would lead them into the drop bay. Each knew the risks, each knew how they would have to act to enter the fortress and maintain their illusion. Leon was afraid that if there was a sorcerer then he would already know that they were coming but nevertheless Leon had a job to do and he had never failed in his duty to the God Emperor. 

_"Brothers we are the right hand of the Emperor,"_

*"His actions will speak through ours."*

_"We were forged for the death of the Emperor's foes!"_

*"We purge the heretic, mutant and Xeno."*

_"We will regain our lost honour,"_

*"Through the death of the Dark Iron,"*

"_We fight against the Lost,"_

*"We fight against the darkness."*

_"Brothers in his Holy name we go to war,"_

*"FOR THE EMPEROR!"* They bellowed in response, clashing their weapons of death against their armour. They turned as one and made their way through to the drop bay.

(OOC: Hope that its ok that i haven't detailed the armour)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Now that Rufens squads were standing by the Thunderhawk, with equipment stowed and ready to go, Rufen spared himself a second to go and talk to sargeant Lietz. Lietz was standing by his squad’s Thunderhawk, overseeing the laoding of equiptment and praying with his men. Rufen walked up and put a hand on his shoulder pad, one that Lietz warmly grabbed and shook.

“Your alittle late, your report from earlier was quiet brief; not like you at all.”

“I saw you enjoying the slaughter of the greenskins, so I was content to make it quick,” Rufen replied, half lying for the fact that he didn’t care. “I came to talked to you personally; about the mission.”

Rufen fixed him a nice look, the nicest you could ever get from him and his cold soul. “I need to know your men aren’t going to be glory hogs and try to get themselves killed. A dead Marine is a wrothless Marine, and as good as a heretic, ok? No unecessary risks, as I’ve seen from you in the past. Can I count on you for that?.........................................


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

As Helstrom finishes explaining his squads orders, he notices Sergeant Leon and his squad enter soon after him. "Brothers, the hour of the heretics judgement approaches. Go now and make your oaths of battle before the Emperor and make your way to the Thunderhawk." Helstrom says. Silently, the squad makes their way to the altar of the Emperor and prepare for the coming battle. 

As Marius walks past him, Helstrom places his hand his second's shoulder pauldron that bears the Siege Specter's insignia. Nodding at each other, Helstrom moves on to Sergeant Leon's squad and waits as they finish their battle prayer and move off to their shuttle before approaching Leon.

"Brother Leon, your squad bears a heavy burden. I do not envy your mission but I wish you good fortune and will pray to the Emperor that you will accomplish your objective against our heathen kin." Helstrom says as he puts his hand out to shake his brothers hand


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Leon watched as Helstrom moved over to him and his squad and Leon quickly turned to his men. _"Brothers, prepare yourselves for the coming test today we will prove that the lost will fall to our might. Garus lead the squad to the shuttle and await my further instructions, check your gear and double check those melta charges, we don't want any accidents do we?" _He was greeted with a loud affirmative from his squad and he watched as they marched off. 

He turned back to see Helstrom near to him now, and he waited as his brother sergeant spoke to him. "Brother Leon, your squad bears a heavy burden. I do not envy your mission but I wish you good fortune and will pray to the Emperor that you will accomplish your objective against our heathen kin." Leon nodded at him and shook the hand that extended to grip his. _"I wish you good fortune as well brother, we all have a difficult task ahead of us, and I am sure with the Emperor by our sides we can defeat the lost."_ He patted his brother on the shoulder before moving away to his squad.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Helstrom watched Leon walk off to his squad with suspicious eyes. _"I will pray for your soul too, brother"_ Helstrom thought. Moving to the altar where his squad was was attaching their written oaths onto their battle plate. 

Kneeling before the idol of the Emperor, Helstrom took a piece of parchment from a chapter serf and beckoned Marius and Dante over as he began inscribing his own oath. _Before the eyes of the God Emperor, I swear my eternal loyalty to the Golden Throne and His Imperium and that I shall not fail my mission on pain of death._ Helstrom wrote and spoke. Helstrom looked up to his brother around him. "Have your listened to this oath?" Helstrom asked Dante. "I have brother sergeant" Dante replied solemnly. "Can you attest to this oath?" Helstrom asked Marius. "I can brother sergeant" Marius said. Staying kneeled, Helstrom handed the oath to Marius, who reverently attached it to Helstrom's left pauldron. Satisfied all was ready, Helstrom beckoned his brothers to follow him. "Brothers, it is time to bring holy war to the enemy!" Helstrom shouted as he made his way to the Thunderhawk


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Three days passed quickly and just as quickly the drop pods fell from the sky accompanied by four thunderhawks, each carrying a holy tank along with the operators. As they landed the marines fanned out to clear the area. After assuring the immediate area the Techmarines started calling down the larger ships to bring the buildings down with which they used to build a stronghold. Laertes walked up to Leitz and his squad, placing a hand on Leitz shoulder guard. “Be fast, Be efficient, and Be strong.” He said as the first phase of the assault went off into the forest.

The armoured convoy moved at a brisk pace, Riggins sat in a cupola watching it all unfold, while fondly rubbing a boil on his neck. After his promotion to Commander, Riggins went to the dark priest in his convoy to pray to his personal choice of the four gods Nurgle the plague-grandfather and was already mutating in a extraordinary rate. _”By this rate I will have become a champion upon my arrival to the base”_ Riggins thought happily sending thoughts of thanks to his god. He turned around in the cupola to admire the convoy. _”Lots of good men for the use of Chaos”_ He thought, many of the men have already gone to the dark priest to declare their homage to the god of their choosing. However none have started to mutate such as Riggins, and not many have chosen the god of disease. _”Cowards are afraid of the mutations.”_ He thought looking ahead to the forest they were about to enter, and reaching from his boil to his power sword which ever since his meeting with the dark father pulsed and when activated shown green aura. _”All that’s left is the forest then we are home free.”_. However Riggins had no idea of what that really meant.

(So while Gale completes his leg of the assault you guys can help with the setup of the compound. I don't mind if you use the Techmarines in your post as they aren't NPCs only I am allowed to control, ask them questions and such while Rambo takes on a Nurgle Champion )


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Venatus walked through the base that the Techmarines were already setting up. Servitors were running forward and backward, so it was kind of chaotic thought Venatus, and he was wondering what the servitors thought about this, did they understand that they were in a location that could very well soon be hit by an artillery barrage from the great enemy? 

Venatus thought about it all the time, as why wouldnt the enemies of the great Emperor of Mankind attack on the first possible occasion? Venatus watched as a Predator was unloaded from a Thunderhawk gunship. Then he kept walking around the base, until he saw a few members of his squad help a Techmarine set up Heavybolter turret emplacement. He watched it for a moment, before continuing to walk. The jump pack on his back was a bit heavier than the normal backpack, but it was nothing an Astarte would not handle with ease. The three last days on the ship had been all about close assault engagements for his squad, so they should be prepared he thought. He hept walking around the base for some time, before going and helping with on of the Predators.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Arriving on the planet Ferun quickly exited the drop pod and stretched out. He didn't like the dropping actually he hated it. Ferun continued to watch until all his squad members landed and then he voxed them, feel free to prepare yourself and help others, we still have time until the assault. His squad members started moving and soon disappeared in the mass of space marines. 

Looking for something to do he saw Venatus walking around and probably thinking, trying to be friendly Ferun came to him and asked him "what are you thoughts on this mission? It feels rather unusual isn't it?"


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

A servitor brushed past Lucifer on his way to build and Lucifer was pushed to the ground because of this, Lucifer allowed his anger to pass like a stream around a rock and he raised himself back up and looked at the controlled chaos around him.
Servitors flocking around buildings, Techmarines yelling orders at brainless servants and a group of Space Marines walked through them, helping with the construction. At their head was Venatus
*He is a devoted little fellow isn't he*
Lucifer decided to out-do him, while he help with the equiping of the predators Lucifer saw a Servitor with an Autocannon Turret in its clamp arms, it stumbled, the uneven ground providing less grip than usual, to compensate the Servitor concentrated more on movement and didn't realise that the Autocannon was about to fall out of its arms.
The loss of such a weapon would reduce the capabilities of a Predator greatly.
Lucifer pushed a Techmarine out of the way while holstering his bolter, such persuasive force was unneccesary at the moment.
The servitor realised the Autocannon slipping from his grip after he heard the Techmarines shouts and curses from being pushed to the ground. It tried to clamp onto the machinery but it was too late, the Cannon slipped from its grip...

...And into the hands of Lucifer, who looked at the servitor, a deathly cold look on his face. He then nodded to the servitor and said, 'find a new duty Servitor.'
The servitor beeped in acknowledgment and went away to the nearest Techmarine.
Lucifer carried the gun over to the Predator like it was just a rifle and set it down carefully in front of Venatus.
_'Put it on Venatus,'_ he said simply before walking off to find more servitors to help.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Three days ago, when Brother-Sergeant Rufen had walked up to him before the descend, Leitz had exchanged a brief greeting with the Sergeant. Although he was slightly annoyed by the implied inefficiency in Brother Rufen's words, he was denied a chance to reply when the signal for launch had been given at that moment. Still, the thought did not linger long in his mind, for Leitz had a mission, and that rose above all personal disagreements.

Nodding curtly as the Captain bid him farewell, Leitz quickly gathered his squad, scouted out the surrounding areas and began preparations of the ambush. The curving, muddy nature of the tracks travelled by the convoy served him well, perfectly hiding the melta-bombs along the road side opposite to their section of the forest. The bombs shall be the first blow to be delivered, killing the Chapter's enemies and scattering the rest of the traitors. And when the heretics' attention were lured away from their true hiding places, his squad will strike with a righteous fury. Leitz had planned meticulously for this task, setting up the ambush point at a bend curved enough to give his squad a wide firing arc, yet not enough to raise suspicion from even the most alert leaders. He knew they had the element of surprise on their side, and also knew that without a doubt his brothers could perform their tasks. With a fall back route safely hidden amongst the bush, Leitz and his squad will appear like ghosts and disappear again before the enemy could truly recover and react with enough force to pose a sufficient danger.

Then, all that was left would be on Rufen and his squad. Leitz trusted his brother to do his own part in the Captain's plan.

==========

Hidden amongst the heavy forest in complete silence, Leitz and his squad waited. For four hours they kept themselves unmoving, their minds calm and patient as they waited for their prey. Then, the Sergeant's bionic eye caught a signal, and he knew that the time has come.

The traitors were here, approaching without any idea what was about to happen to them.

For minutes more Leitz waited, until the convoy had entered the bend completely. Then, he gave the signal, and massive explosions tore into the ranks of the heretics. Countless cultists were vaporised with nary the time to be surprised, and many more found themselves missing limbs and body parts as merciless flames shook the very ground they stood upon. The haunted cries of agony filled the air as the traitors felt the Emperor's fury, joining in the cacophony of destructive explosions and the wild firing of heretic weapons. Weapons that were aimed at the completely wrong direction.

With a second wave of his hand, Leitz brought in the second blow in the ambush. Bolter rounds and streams of molten molecules poured into the disorganised ranks of the heretic convoy, and burning promethium spew forth from the mouth of the holy flamer, purifying the taint of all those that came within its reach. Heretics died by the dozens, and with this ambush, Leitz and his squad knew they had struck the first blow of the coming conflict.

The Battle for Pantheon V had truly begun.

(( Finally, true actions! =D ))


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_"Put it on Venatus´"_ was the only thing Lucifier said after dropping down the Predators cannon in front of him. Was that Space Marine ordering him around? Well, that was something he was not about to forget. 

_"Think twice before doing that again, *young one*, cause I dont look at that with a good eye`"_ he said to the Marine that was walking away from him, and totally ignoring him. Venatus crouched and lifted the Auto cannon up, and signaled to one of the Techmarines to come and help him put it together with the tank. Venatus pushed the cannon into the hole, and the Techmarine tightened the cannon into its place. Venatus thanked the Techmarine for help before walking away. He walked for a few minutes before brother Ferun came up to him and asked him,_ "What are you thoughts on this mission? It feels rather unusual isn't it?"_

_Aye, the mission puts the whole battle company at risk, for if one fails, we all might. And it feels somehow rushed, I mean the plan we are using, I am not sure if it is going to work... What do you think? Should we do something differently?_


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"Aye, the mission puts the whole battle company at risk, for if one fails, we all might. And it feels somehow rushed, I mean the plan we are using, I am not sure if it is going to work... What do you think? Should we do something differently?" Venatus replied, "I agree with what you think, Ive spoken with the commander, but he dismissed my suspicions. I think he puts to much faith in the skill of each sergeants, but I don't think we should do something else then what we were ordered.", ferun took a little breath and continued. "Do your best in keeping your squad alive and well and if everybody does that we will win this battle with minimal loses", smilingly he said.

Walking away from Venatus he thought to himself "He is a good man". Then Ferun went to find himself some work to do.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_"I agree with what you think, Ive spoken with the commander, but he dismissed my suspicions. I think he puts to much faith in the skill of each sergeants, but I don't think we should do something else then what we were ordered."_, Ferun took a little breath and continued._ "Do your best in keeping your squad alive and well and if everybody does that we will win this battle with minimal loses"_, the man smiled and after a short moment begun walking away.

_"The same goes for you Brother..._ Venatus turned and begun walking in the other direction, towards the command center. Of course it was good that the commander had faith in each one of the Sergeants, Venatus thought, but to much faith is a bad thing.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis looked around the field base. The average stuff was happening, except that Lucifer had saved the predators autocannon. Fortis walked through the camp, trying to avoid servitors. 
As he walked through the camp, Fortis felt...wrong. He didn't feel like the upcoming battle would be good. Fortis quickly dismissed the thoughts, _Probably the taint of this planet is getting to me._


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rufen got his squad down quickly, even considering that they had been given a tank. Rufen was grateful the commander had sent he extra firepower needed, but now it was getting in his way. No matter, he thought, it will still help me to get the job done. 
Rufen walked amongst his men as they prepared there trenches, dirt covering there dimmed armor. He was proud of how fast they had dug, getting into place for the ambush, and readying themselves. Now Death and Bradley were helping dig the tank pit, that they might make use of it. His squad was to wait until Lietz squad had ambushed the convoy, they move aside the brush that camo’d them and open fire.

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Boom!! The sound of exploding vehicles was marked by the sudden rush of flame from around the bend. Rufen held his squad in check for a little while longer. “Let them do the damage first, then we will surprise them, making the confusing and anarchy complete.” he said across the com. Nine green lights flashed acknowledgement as he raised his hand slowly. It was then he noticed a small skirmish unit start outflank Lietz squad, one that apparently Lietz men had missed.

“Damn, Open Fire, Death with me now,” he roared, and jumped from the tree he was hiding behind. All around him bolters roared, and the Melta sang. Two infantry vehicles were demolished by the beam, and a third was riddled so bad that blood started flowing out the back compartment. The noise was defining, but Rufen didn’t noticed, intent on stopping those flankers. He doves across the road, and ran right past Lietz, who gave him a quizzical look. 

Rufen switched to the com channel, “your being flanked, on your left, watch out.” If Lietz noticed, he didn’t register, for a grenade exploded amongst them, throwing them off their feet and into the dirt. Rufen got up, checking his vital signs, and dashed off towards the enemy. They were small, 20 he estimated, but he knew he could take them. Find a nice thick tree, he pulled out his pistol and laid into them, cursing all the while at their evilness (is that a word, I made that up, hahaha). He shot one in the head, another was disemboweled as a round hit him squad in the sternum, taking his lower half out. Two more fell to his fire, but then he noticed something that made him concerned. One of the shaped had armor, large armor if he was reading it correctly.

He turned to Death, “giove me cover, then move towards the armored figure.” Death nodded, and turned, laying down a steady stream of fire with his bolter. Rufen drew his sword and charge down at the advancing enemy as they charged towards him. Three dropped in front of him, and Rufen sent a silent prayer for Deaths good accuracy, but the enemy was upon him. Three cultists ran at him, firing las weapons as they came, but Rufen laughed, and cut them down with a great sweep of his sword. 
Then he heard a clang, against something that was not flesh and he looked straight into the face of an Iron Warrior. He was big, larger than most Marines, and had a nasty axe in his hands. Rufen brought up his sword as the axe descended, blocking it, but feeling its great power push him back. He turned, and spun, swinging left and right, then thrusted forwards towards his opponent’s chest. Again, the enemy was there, blocking his attack, and stepping back into a defensive position. Around and around they went, the two locked in an epic struggle, sparks flying, blood flowing, and the hum of power weapons. Suddenly the Dark Iron kicked out, throwing Rufen off balance, and kicking him into the dirt. Rufen barely had time to raise his sword when the axe came down on him. His sword flew away and for a few second, Rufen stared death in the face, defying it with every part of his soul. 

Then suddenly a sword flew out of nowhere and impaled the warrior in the chest. Rufen looked up to see Lietz charging right past him, pulling his pistol as he twirled. He put the shot right under the head, roaring “For the Emperor,” as he did. The Chaos warrior crumpled, and fell to earth, dead as a door knob.

“Your welcome was all Lietz could say before they both ran back up towards the battle, Rufen retrieving his sword.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

As death circled around them the cultists didn’t know what to do. It was only when their commanding officer started screaming orders did they start to move into actions. The burnt and destroyed hulls of the convoy trucks that were hit were suddenly shouldered aside as the three predators moved into place, their guns screaming. Along with the tanks the cultists still alive ran to circle them and add their lasguns to the salvo. However they still only thought that it was one squad that they were fighting and when a second came into view the force was split between where to fire. The commanding officer shouted again, and one tank and half the men focused their fire on the newly arrived threat. _”Where is Riggins”_ was the only thought going through the cultists minds as they poured fire into the tree line. _”It didn’t matter we would hold on our own”_ they believed…or rather hoped.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Moving through the base, Helstrom felt the taint of chaos seeping into every aspect of the planet. _Heretic scum, this planet must be cleaned with holy fire_ Helstrom thought as he and his squad moved to the outside of the base. "Brothers, take up lookout positions around the base and alert me to anything moving. Brother Dante and Brother Kantor, cleanse the ground around the base with the Emperor's fire. The purge of this planet will begin here and I want this earth free of any chaos taint." Helstrom said. Beeps of acknowledgment signaled his squad moving to key positions around the base.

Helstrom moved through the mass of servitors and techmarines to the outside of the base to see Dante and Kantor already burning away the fauna and grass around the base, leaving only scorched earth behind. As he turned back to head into the base, Helstroms astartes hearing picked up the sound of weapons discharge far in the distance."And so it begins" Helstrom muttered as he walked back into the Siege Specters base


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Walking around the camp for some time Ferun heard Helstorm ordering his squad to cleanse the ground around the camp. Rushing towards Helstorms squad he ordered them to wait, for some reason they did listen to him and waited, after stopping the squad he went to confront Helstorm and his orders. "What do you think you are doing Brother Sergeant Helstorm? I understand this place is not for your liking but you cant just send your squad to burn the fauna and grass around here. First it will reveal our camp and secondly your are just wasting valuable ammo. Not waiting for an answer Ferun rushed towards Helstorm's Flamers because they decided to continue moving and started to purge the ground. Ferun reached them in time just to find out that they don't agree to stop the process, "Stop burning the ground, this is an order" Ferun said hoping that they would listen, but as expected they refused seeing that talking wont get him anywhere Ferun resorted to the last thing he could think of, grabbing both marines he pushed them back, "know your place brothers, go to your sergeant and report of you want, let him confront my orders, but for now you shall listen to me" he said strictly.

As the flamers moved towards Helstorm probably reporting Ferun's actions he stomped the last of the flames thinking to himself "This sergeant needs to learn tactics."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rufen ran back to the fight with Lietz and survey the situation. It seemed the enemy had become more organized in their absence, and that they had heavy support. Three Chaos Predators had maneuvered into position and were laying down suppressive fire on both units. A flash of light, and a Melta shot clean through one tank, but it didn’t stop the beast as it rolled forward towards the emplaced guns of Lietz squad.

“Death, go get the squad and procure some mines for us, I have a plan. Move NOW!!!” 

Death nodded, and then darted across the road to where the rest of the squad was dug in. Rufen moved next to Lietz, and started return fire upon the unholy enemy. He got two head shots, then reloaded, and pinged four more, the last one’s left arm exploding and killed him instantly from the loss of blood. Rufen continued firing, the ejected cased building up at his feet, smoking as they lay. The battlefield, though small, became obscured in the smoke of war, and soon both side had trouble picking out targets. As Death came diving up next to Rufen, one of the Predators got hit, and exploded, its crew shot as they attempted to escape. 

“Death you got them,” and a curt nod told him all he needed to know. He turned to 

"Lietz, give us some fire while we kill these beasts.” Before Lietz could reply he broke cover, Death right behind. He dashed across the distance with superhuman speed, feeling las and bullet clang off his armor. He reached the first tank and placed the mines on the rear of the hull; setting the timers with practiced reflex’s. As he came around the side, he found himself face to face with at least three traitor Marines, all looking mean and nasty. 

“Back, back,” he yelled to Death but was too late. The Marine holding the nasty looking flamer let loose, engulfing them both in a wave of fierier death. 

_Damn, the timers are going to run out_, he thought, and then placed another mine right behind the track of the tank. He went around towards the front of the tank, killing all that got in his was, and then rapped on the armor hull. Finally, the tanks crew noticed him, and traversed turrent and track alike to bring fire to bear upon this enemy that threatened them. As they did, they set off the mines, and the tank lifted up into the air, rear first, and landed with an explosion that threw shrapnel everywhere. The explosion blew the two Marines off their feet, and flung them off into the tree line. Rufen got up, seeing his handy work, and then activated his squad’s channel. 

“Men, it’s time to do the Emporers holy work. Wait till the second enemy tank is down, then advance by files of three, volley fire and wipe these scum from the earth…………………………….


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

As the battle raged on between his squad and the heretics, Leitz couldn't help but notice that the enemy was reacting more quickly than what would be expected of a surprised foe. It was as if someone had tipped them off that their will be an ambush, but not where. The thought unsettled the Sergeant, for that meant their whole plan for the campaign may have been compromised. Still, there were traitors to kill, and so Leitz dismissed the stray thought as he returned back to pouring bolter rounds into the mass of heretical troops.

Then, the roars of weapons and death cries of the cultists rang out to the side of his squad. A side where it should not be possible without a clear idea of where they were. His suspicion was confirmed when Rufen led one of his brother towards one end of his position, fighting back the flanking movement of the enemy. A frown made it to Leitz's face as he splattered the brain matters of another cultist with a bolt to the head, then ducked to avoid the grenade that had been between him and Sergeant Rufen. They were expected, there was no mistake of it. That wasn't good, the Captain needs to know. Yet there was no time to spare now, for the traitorous scums were regrouping around three Predator tanks that had appeared behind the convoy. Leitz narrowed his eyes, and motioned for his meltagunner.

*"Calistarius, focus fire on the weapons of the Predators, make sure it is useless to anyone for eternity."* He shouted over the vox, slamming the hilt of his power sword down on the shoulder of a nearby cultist, removing the heretic's arm completely as he followed up the hit with a clean swipe, cutting the pain stricken heretic in two. Brother Calistarius answered his order with a shot clean through a Predator's barrels. Nodding his approval, it was then that Leitz noticed the situation Sergeant Rufen had gotten into. Without a second thought, Leitz threw his power sword towards the traitorous Dark Iron. His aim was true, and the sword pierce straight through the heretical armour of the Chaos Space Marine like a hot knife through butter. That was a fatal enough strike, but unfortunately did not completely extinguish the life of the traitor. Still, the traitor was sufficiently distracted that Sergeant Rufen had managed to retrieve his pistol and delivered the Emperor's Mercy on the lost soul. Nodding as he removed his power sword from the lifeless body of the fallen, Leitz returned to the fire-storm that was raging around them. Another melta shot had blew away the remaining weapon of a Chaos Predator, rendering it useless other than a battering ram. Still, the traitor armour was still advancing, and Leitz instructed Calistarius to aim for the treads as he decapitated a cultist that thought he could rush him.

Two more bolts signified the bloody deaths of another pair of cultists, and Leitz gave the other Sergeant a nod as Rufen charged his enemies. A Predator exploded under the massed fire power of his squad, annihilating its crew. Signals from his bionic eye alerted Leitz of the trouble Rufen had gotten into, and with a hand signal brought the combined power of Brother Egnar's heavy bolter and his storm bolter upon the traitor holding a twisted version of their holy flamer. Yet it was not enough, and brother Rufen and his squad member got thrown by the exploding Predator into the tree line, though mostly uninjured.

*"Brother Lionus, bring your holy flamer to bear against the traitorous scums to the second Predator."* Leitz emptied his magazine of bolts into the unholy armour of a traitor marine, leaving bloody holes in the heretic's body. Another swipe of his power sword battered away the power axe of the next, leaving a gap for his power sword to slice clean through the heretic's armour and remove his head. Quickly removed and reloaded his storm bolter, Leitz let loose another torrent of bolts towards the enemy, each bolt striking down a traitor without fail. *"Squad, follow me, we'll move to a better position to support our brothers in the trench."* With a wave of hand, his men gathered towards him, and made their way towards the rocky outcrop giving a bird's eye view of the remaining battlefield. The streams of molten molecules never let up from Calistarius' meltagun, and soon the last Predator exploded in a raging fireball.

*"Good work, Calistarius."* Leitz gave his approval, then turned back to the battle as Sergeant Rufen began his assault. *"Brothers, provide covering fire to Brother Rufen and his squad. This should be the end of heretics."*


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Helstrom marched through the base towards Sergeant Feron, with broters dante and kantor behind him. "This impiety will not be tolerated." Helstrom thought as he ordered Kantor and Dante to wait as Helstrom approached Feron. "We must talk alone Brother Sergeant." Helstrom said with barely restained fury.

"Brother Sergeant, the captain ordered us to cleanse this world and I will not wait for a base to be constructed when I am capable of doing it _now_." Helstrom hissed through gritted teeth when they were alone. "You say our holy flames will attract the enemies attention but do you not see the heavily increased activity from the ships landing here and the base being constructed. It is going to attract attention, so i'd say my flames are the least of your worries. And as for us "wasting" ammunition, do you believe that we would drop on this planet with no spare ammunition? We do not have to start fretting over ammo just yet brother sergeant." Helstrom said vehemently.

As Helstom began to turn to leave, he turned back to Feron. "And brother sergeant, _you_ will learn your place too. It is one thing if you disagree with my duty but it is another if you try ordering _my_ squad. If it happens again, I will show you the price of arrogance." Helstrom coldly said before he marched off with his flamers to resume their duty


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Then before the Sergeants knew what was happening the world froze around them. Cultists froze mid-air as their convoy trucks and tanks froze mid-explosion. The Sergeants looked behind them to see that their own units were affected by this unknown power as well. Then laughter omitted from behind the last predator with its guns melted, and a cloaked figure appeared. _“Hello Sergeant Leitz Arrion and Sergeant Dienfrut Rufenbach of the 4th company of the Siege Specters loyal-dogs of the Corpse Emperor. I am Futlar Regulus, High Priest of the great god Tzeentch, and the death of you, your men, and your chapter.”_ Regulus said as a staff appeared in his hand and he walked towards the sergeants. He looked over at Amael Olin and waved his staff. Without any knowledge of an attack Amael’s body exploded in black fire engulfing cultists in his vicinity, Regulus laughed and stared back to the sergeants. _“Take that as a challenge, and come to your death.”_ He said teleporting infront of Rufen and swinging his staff towards Rufen’s head.

D meet the first boss Futlar Regulus devoted priest to the god Tzeentch who has fortold your coming, please don’t one post kill him as I have intention to reveal information through him. Some lies, Some Truths but that is up to you to decide what is true or false. May the Emperor bless your battle and meet Olin with open arms. You can have him fight you in your posts but please don’t kill him off in your post I will tell you when you can kill him.)


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis saw Helstrom and Ferun in a quiet part of the camp, having a heated disscussion. Fortis shook his head sadly. _Kids._ He thought.
"Stay here." Fortis ordered his squad, then walked over to his brother-sergeants, hearing them yelling from quite a distance away. 
"...ammunition, do you believe that we would drop on this planet with no spare ammunition? We do not have to start fretting over ammo just yet brother sergeant." Helstrom said, venomisly, And brother sergeant, you will learn your place too. It is one thing if you disagree with my duty but it is another if you try ordering my squad. If it happens again, I will show you the price of arrogance." Continued Helstrom.

Fortis stopped dead in his tracks by his brothers words. _By the throne!_ Helstrom began to march off angrily in the direction of Fortis. 

"No you don't, little one." Fortis growled as he grabed Helstrom by the backpack and began to drag him back to Ferun. Though he fought to get free of Fortis's grip, Helstrom couldn't break the bionic arm's grip. 
When the reached Ferun, Fortis realesed his grip, and questioned the two sergeant.
"What in the name of the warp is wrong with you two?" Fortis snarled, "Especially you! I never want to hear you threaten a battle brother of your again." fortis said, glairing at Helstrom.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Looking straight into Helstrom's eyes Ferun said "your empty threats do not scare me, if you want to ruin this battle feel free to continue", Ferun saw that brother Helstorm wont even listen to him, Helstorm walked away with his squad before letting Ferun even finish, Seeing that Helstorm wont be reasonable, Ferun started walking away and though to himself "ignorance is bliss, his pride has blinded him".

Before having a chance to walk away he felt someone grip tighten around his shoulder, at first he thought that maybe Helstorm is trying to attack him, he wasn't prepared to deal with that, at least not in the camp, but after a brief moment he felt that it was merely to stop him and not attack him. Ferun turned around slowly saying "please get your hand off, you could have just asked me to stop".
While turning around Ferun saw that it wasn't brother Helstorm who stopped him but brother Fortis, not noticing Helstorm behind Fortis, Ferun asked "what can I do for you brother?",
Fortis pushed Helstorm in front and confronted them both, "What in the name of the warp is wrong with you two?" he asked then he started chastising Helstorm. When Brother Sergeant Foortis finished talking Ferun explained to him, "I ordered Helstorm's squad to stop cleansing the ground around the camp, because that can lead to us being exposed to the enemy and will give away our location if they don't know it by now, but as you see Helstorm wont be made to reason."


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer stalked through the camp, ever since landing he had felt the presence of something that has always existed and yet never has, it made him want to thrash out at the nearest living being a smash it, he resisted it with massive his willpower and resolve, it felt like it was driving him insane, he looked around him and saw the fellow sergeants in a similar disposition, something was wrong with this planet.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Meeting Sergeant Fortis and Feruns' eyes, Helstrom listened to Fortis's rant. "What in the name of the warp is wrong with you two?" Fortis snarled, "Especially you! I never want to hear you threaten a battle brother of your again." fortis said, glairing at Helstrom.

Returning his fellow Sergeants glare, Helstrom quickly composed himself. "You concern yourself in matters that are not your own brother sergeant fortis. Ferun and I have a.....disagreement over how quickly the cleansing of one of our worlds should begin. He believes that our flames will alert the enemy to our presence, not the drops of thunderhawks or the sounds of this base being constructed. I have already ordered my squad to take up scouting positions over this base to take care of any unwanting eyes to leave the rest of the squads to help accelerate construction of our base. It will not due having the ground of our base to have the taint of chaos." Helstrom replied with a difficultly maintained level voice


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

"Helstrom, since you are convinced that you must purge this world, did you have your men properly bless their weapons and ammunitions? Did you have them pray for themselfs, so that they wouldn't be corrupt while dealing with Chaos?" Fortis asked. He then turned then to Ferun, who looked realeved that Fortis was on his side. 
"Do not think you are saved, Ferun. Us, as sergeants cannot over rule another sergeant's orders. We are of the same rank. While the men will listen to you due to your seniority, you shouldn't have to. You can order around Helstrom's men is he dies, or he allows you to."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"Your experience and age do not give you the right to chastise any of us brother Fortis, the only thing you did now is reopen the argument, and I didn't order Helstorm's men I asked them to stop and wait while i speak with their commander but when they refused i had to take action. I believe that what I did was necessary and not you or any other sergeant will hold me from doing what is necessary to keep our men safe, secure and far away from chaos taint", he said to Fortis. Ignoring Fortis, Ferun turned to Helstorm, "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to overtake your position but I felt it was necessary if you want we can bring it up before Laertes and see what he has to say about that, and if he agrees with you I wont object to".


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Laertes left what he was doing as he saw the disagreement started to become more physical, He was hoping that they would of ended this long ago. "ENOUGH! What in the Emperor's namee are you two fighting about." He said. Something clearly was wrong with this planet, the taint of chaos was starting to affect his men. "Can't you see what is going on here, Ferun you know better then to give orders to another sergeant's men, and Helstrom you know better then to yell and threaten a brother." At that moment Xander walked up to the group. "Captain, I've discovered a chaos building three kilometres from us, I suggest letting your men take their angry out on that building as it appears to be sending a signal." Xander said through the grate in his mouth. Laertes smiled, no Astartes should stay restless. "Thank you Xander, Ferun I want you, Helstrom, and Fortis to take out that building. Take some of the satchel charges and level it." He said starting to walk away from his sergeants. "And don't think you will get off unpunished, when we get back to _The Redemption_ I want the two of you to go to the Chaplins and tell them of your argument to recieve penance, and if I hear you two arguing anymore over the slightest thing I will send you back to the ship immediatly since you two are obviously affected by the chaos taint of this world." With that he walked off, noticing Lucifer's pained look he walked up to him. "Lucifer are you okay? you seem troubled."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Staring in the eyes of Laertes without fear he said "Yes commander." Furious he walked around the camp looking for his squad members, he was so furious that he forgot that he could just vox them. After finding them and bringing all of them he said angrily "We got an objective, there is a chaos building nearby we need to level it down!", seeing the he is letting his anger out on his squad he slowly calmed down, taking deep breaths he started again "I'm sorry, lets start again, the commander gave us an objective, and we need to level down a chaos building that has been discovered nearby". Seeing that their Sergeant is impatient and furious the squad gathered up their equipment quickly and after 30 seconds were ready to go. 

Quickly going to get the charges Ferun took them all and marches his squad to the near exit and then waited for the rest to come, "we need a plan and we must leave our disagreements behind" he thought to himself.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis nodded to his captian, finally, action. Fortis voxed his squad, who formed up next to him.
"Brothers, Captian Laertes has given us new orders. There is a Chaos infected building three klics from here. We are to raze it."
Fortis's men nodded in agreement. Fortis wasn't that happy about attacking a building with no support or without having any idea of what guarded it. While Fortis didn't doubt his fellow sergeants and their abilities, he did question Xander's eagerness to send men into battle, while giving them no tactial information.
While thinking this, Fortis tracked down Laertes.
"Captian, with you permission, could we use rhinos to transport us to the Chaos temple? And also, do we have any idea of what the defences are?"


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

"Yes you may fortis, but the only info on the temple is that there was a handful of cultists in it doing a ritual of some form which is why Xander probably brought it up."

(Did you hack into my comp and read all my docs for this RP? you are guessing pretty well, is it that predictable?)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Time slowed around Rufen, every explosion froze, like in a pic-film. Even his own men seemed to have frozen behind him; all of them seemed to have been in the process of advancing. Rufen amazed at what was happening around and thought, this would be a cool weapon if I could wield it. No, NO, that is heresy, don’t think such things. He saw that Lietz was also unaffected by this time parallel that was happening, and he looked over to Rufen, who gave a shrug. 

“Hello Sergeant Leitz Arrion and Sergeant Dienfrut Rufenbach of the 4th company of the Siege Specters loyal-dogs of the Corpse Emperor. I am Futlar Regulus, High Priest of the great god Tzeentch, and the death of you, your men, and your chapter.” Rufen looked up and saw a black figure move from behind the last exploding, well, frozen exploding tank. It suddenly vanished and reappeared in front of him. “Take that as a challenge, and come to your death,” the figure said and swung for Rufens neck. He dropped and rolled, kicking out and was rewarded with a thud that dropped the Sorcerer onto his hind parts. Rufen got up, as did the Sorcerer, and drew his blade, facing the man’s evil start and sending back his own cold icy stare.

Then Rufen smiled, “Lietz, I will take him first, don’t interfere unless you have too.” It was then that the sorcerer chuckled, “Such human emotions, I left those long ago, are you quite content now, I am more than eager to kill you.”

“haha, HaHaHaHa, HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH. Finally, an opponent that makes jokes, you will truly be a great addition to my kill record.” Rufen let loose a roar so loud that even Lietz visibly flinched, and then charged at the sorcerer, who simultaneous moved into a defensive stance. Rufen ran right up to him, waiting till the Sorcerer moved to impale him, then somersaulted over the staff, and came around into a killing upper cut. The Sorcerer was there, however, and deflected the blow with ease. However, that was not the real attack, and Rufen slipped his pistol up and into the Sorcerers neck.

“Bye, bye annoying birdie,” he whispered and pulled the trigger, blowing the Sorcerers head clean off. The body slumped into a kneeling position and stayed there, its body seemingly devoid of life. Rufen walked over to Lietz, attaching the pistol to his mag belt, saying “well, that was easy, no spunk to these guys nowadays.”

Strangely, Lietz didn’t even notice, and on the contrary, was reaching for his own sword, yelling something that Rufen didn’t even hear. Something powerful slammed into him and nailed him across the clearing, crushing a few frozen cultists as he went. He slammed into a tree and felt restrained, something holding him in place. As he turned he saw grey bands of energy hold his arms and feet in place, nailing him to the tree, which even his mighty strength, could not beat. 

The Sorcerer had gotten up, its head completely regenerated, and looked at Rufen, helpless as he was.

“Did you really think it was going to be that easy, foolish mortal? Now I will slaughter your Brother here, and then torture you next. So just….just sit there awhile while I play with this one, mmuuhhahahahahahah.”

Rufen felt helpless, and could do nothing but watch as the Sorcerer moved to kill Lietz.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

As the captain gave out his orders, Helstrom could only bow his head in deference to the captains orders. "As you wish captain." Helstrom said put on his helmet and voxed to his squad. "Brothers, in the captain's wisdom we will not be purging the area yet; instead, we and 2 other squads get the "honor" of destroying a chaos tainted building that is sending a signal. Assemble at the front gate and await my arrival." Helstrom voxed. 

As they voxed their complience, Helstrom went over one of the techmarines handling crates of explosives. "Brother, where are the C4 charges?" Helstrom asked. "I'm sorry brother sergeant but sergeant Feron has taken all the available C4 with himself. There will be another drop in 3.456 hours." The techmarine said with a mechanical voice. As Helstorm neared the gate, he spotted Feron's squad already by the gate. With clenched teeth, Helstrom walked past Feron and stood with his squad


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC:No..I don't even know how to hack stuff.)
"Thank you, Sir." Fortis said, bowing.
Fortis walked back to his men, while voxing the other sergeants,"Ferun, Helstrom, we have (METAL BAWKSES!) rhinos at our disposal. When ready meet me at the southeastern gate. Fortis out."
Fortis met up with his men, who followed him to the rhinos. Fortis told the rhino drivers where they were going.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

In the middle of a mantra to calm himself, Helstrom hears brother fortis's voice boom into his helmet. "Ferun, Helstrom, we have rhinos at our disposal. When ready meet me at the southeastern gate. Fortis out". "Brother warriors, we go to meet our transport." Helstrom says through the metal grille in his helmet.

As his squad neared the transport, Helstrom saw Sergeant Fortis in one of the rhinos and gave him a curt nod before moving to the next rhino over. Filing into the rhino, Helstrom lead his brothers in prayer as they waited


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"Ferun, Helstrom, we have rhinos at our disposal. When ready meet me at the southeastern gate. Fortis out." he heard Fortis saying through the vox. Ferun walked to the southeastern gate when arriving he saw the Rhinos, Ferun signaled his squad to enter one of the Rhinos and wait for him there. He waited for Helstorm to arrive and then he asked him and Fortis to come to him. Waiting for them to arrive Ferun thought how to deal with the lack of information and what will be their battle plan. When Helstorm and Fortis arrived he started talking "We need a battle plan although we don't have much information about the target we must have some sort of attack plan, first of all because we don't have a commanding officer I suggest that we choose someone amongst ourselves or we will need to define objective for each squad based upon the small information that we do have.". Taking a short respite he looked at the sergeants Helstorm still looked angry and Fortis looked serious then continuing Ferun said "I have the explosives right here, I think that it will be easier to give each squad part of the explosives and then wire them around the building and blow it up so it will collapse on itself, and so we will have from null to a minimum amount of casualties and wont have to get into a fight with the cultists, also I fell that something is wrong with this mission and we should look out".


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Ferun was right. _How could i have just overloocked this?_ Fortis thought, _I was going to go into a fight without a plan?_
"I spoke with the Captian, the only info on the objective it that a 'few' cultests protect it. However I find it strange that only a 'few' cultistists would guard such an important objective." Fortis said, "And as for puting one of us in charge that would be a bad idea. Since we don't know what the surrounding area looks like we cannot make a good plan. I say we should drive to the temple, and from a distance come up with a plan of attack."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"I do not object, if needed we will surely come up with a plan when we arrive." nodding to Fortis he said, then turning to Helstorm he said "You have something to add brother or are we setteled if you agree then lets move on." Ferun said smiling.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Helstrom regarded Sergeant Feron coldly for a moment. "Brothers, though i do not say we should be heedless of danger, i would also recommend we do not be _over_ cautious. Whether or not it is a small or large group of cultists we are astartes. If mere mortals can bring death to 3 squads of space marines, our days are numbered. But I agree with the current plan. Let us move brothers. The Emperor protects."

Helstrom turned and headed off to his squads rhino


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer nodded at the Captain.
'There is something wrong with this planet, there seems to be a presence of, I dare not speak the name. It is a creature of eternal age and yet has never existed, I fear there are daemons here my Captain,' Lucifer whispered to the Captain.
Lucifer put his hand on the hilt of his thought when he said the name, it was like saying the name would summon them to him and the other sergeants.
'Sir, I feel that we may need librarians,' Lucifer said.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis raised his eye brow. "Mere mortals, Helstrom? Despite what Inquisitors say, cultists _are_ gifted. Do not get arrogant, brtother."
With that, they got into their rhinos, and headed off. The ride didn't take long and was uneventful. They were not ambushed, or told to halt the attack.

Once in sight ringe of the temple, Fortis opened the top hatch of his rhino. Using his bionic eye he scouted the building, taking note to the defencive positions.

(OOC:hippy, you will obvously have to say what I see exactly )


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(Obviously xD)

A ring of 20 cultists stood at the base of the temple. The were raised by some force ten feet off the ground, and one by one they exploded in gobbets of flesh, and blood. As the last exploded, a rift opened in the center of them as 10 bloodletters and a Khorne Champion stepped through it closed with a sharp crack. "Well then at least we know where the reinforcements are coming from." The driver said pressing the firing stud of the lascannon strapped to the top of the razor back, slicing a bloodletter in half and sending it back to the warp. And with that the hatches of the razorbacks slammed down and the Khorne force charged

(Yeah I know you asked for Rhinos (Normal Mehtal Bawkses) but I kinda wanted to fire some dakka so I gave you razorbacks (Normal Mehtal Bawkses with bigger gunz))


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC:I KNOW WHAT PIMPED METAL BAWKSES ARE, YOU COWARD, YOU FOOL!)
(PS: I don't need _more_ fire power.) :laugh:

Fortis watched the cultists 'die', or do what ever that was called. But that didn't matter. The razorback's pilot fired his lascannon. Fortis growled, "Throne damnit! What the Warp is you problem! Grah! Drive me closer!"
Fortis's razorback flew at the charging Khorneate warriors. Fortis didn't know if Ferun or Helstrom would follow him, it was their choice. As he neared the chaos fightters, Fortis began to snap off shots with his plasma pistol. "Disembark, Go, go, go!" he yelled, jumping out of the top hatch.
As Fortis landed, he crushed a deamon under his feet, then charged the champion.

The champion swung his ax at Fortis's head, which he easilly ducked under, and brought up his lightning claw into the champions gut. The champion yelled in pain, but brought up his knee info Fortis's face. The force of the blow sent him reeling. Landing of his backside, Fortis kicked out the champions knee, who fell, also. Once down, Fortis grabed the shaft of the ax with his bionic arm, and pinned it to the ground. He then raised his claw to kill the champion, but the championgrabed Fortis's wrist, holding the claw away from his face.
The two struggled to over power each other for a brief moment, but Fortis managed to spit acid into the champions soft armor at the shoulder holding back his claw. As Fortis brought the claw down to the champions face, it swerved out of the way, causing Fortis to stab the ground. The champ grabed Fortis by the back of the backpack and threw him into the side of his razorback. The force of the impact caused Fortis's bionic eye to fail. The champion charged the stuned Fortis and slamed him _through_razorback.
Fortis spat blood onti the floor, and tried to stand, but was met by a kick to the side, knocking him on his back, then he was stomped on in the chest, bending anc cracking Fortis's chest armor. The champion laughed at Fortis, allowing to stand up. Placing one hand on the seat, Fortis braced him self for the champions next charge.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

"By the Golden Throne, DAEMONS!" The driver of the razorback screamed from up front as he began firing the razorback's weapons and lowering the hatch. Standing up, Helstrom ran down the ramp to see Fortis's squad already engaging the warp spawn. "Charge my brothers, do not let our fellow astartes fight alone!" Helstrom roared as he charged a bloodletter. Firing his plasma pistol, Helstrom ducked beneath a bloodletter's cut that would have severed his head to drive his power sword throught the abdomen of he daemon and quickly rip it out to ram it beneath the bloodletters chin and into its warp brain.

Dropping the already dissolving corpse, Helstrom saw his brothers work together in teams to fell 4 of the charging bloodletters. Moving his gaze over to where Sergeant Fortis's squad were engaging the daemons, he watched with begruding respect as Fortis dueled the Khorne Champion until the Champion hurled himself and fortis through his razorback. Moments passed as Helstrom watched the scene and he became furious as this pathetic wretch laughed mockingly in his fellow brother sergeants face. _No chaos worshipping heretic will mock a holy warrior of the Siege Specters_ Helstrom thought. As the Champion seemed intently focussed on Sergeant Fortis, Helstrom aimed his plasma pistol at the Khornate Champions back and fired a series of blasts. "Face me if you dare heretic!" Helstrom roared with as much righteous fury as he could muster and charged the chaos champion, hoping Sergeant Fortis would use the time he'd given him to get back in the fight and finish this heretic


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

The champion stood staring at his handiwork and laughed. "You're (MEHTAL BAWKSES) Razorbacks are weaker as well as you fight me if you dare!" then he turned to see a new body enter the fray. As Helstrom yelled his challenge the champion laughed in ecstasy that would rival that of a slaaneshi warrior. "MORE SKULLS FOR THE THRONE!" and threw himself at Helstrom


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC:Stop mocking the Emprah and his spess mahreens by saying mehtal bawkses)

Fortis admired Helstroms bravery, but he doubded he would do any better against the champion than he did. Fortis had lost his pistol somewhere outside the tank, so he stumbled out, and saw that the champion was almost upon Helstrom.
"Brothers, turn you weapons on the champion, wait until my mark to fire." Fortis voxed to his squad. Fortis wanted Helstrom to distance himself from the champion, or to be knocked backwards. "Helstrom, unless you want to endup with more implants then the (Emprah) Emperor, get away from that champion!" Fortis voxed, picking up his pistol.
Fortis stumbled in the direction of Helstrom, waiting to give the order to unleash plasma hell on the champion.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"Brothers!" bellowed Vipus. "Help the Captain! Concentrate fire on the Traitors behind the Champion and slow the tide! For the Emperor!"


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

With the Emperor as his guide, Helstrom charged at the enemy leader until Sergeant Fortis voxed over to him. "Helstrom, unless you want to endup with more implants then the Emperor, get away from that champion!" Fortis voxed. "Very well brother, whatever your thinking better work or I may join the Emperor sooner than I thought."

Roaring with pious rage, Helstrom waited until the very last second before he met the Khorne Champion in melee before diving to the right of the champion. "NOW BROTHER SERGEANT!" Helstrom roared as the Champion began to turn to come at him


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

"Fire." Fortis said over the vox.
With that one word, Fortis's squad opened fire. Bolt and plasma rounds hit the champion, then came the real firepower. The plasma cannon slammed into the champion, incerinerating the area around him. The plasma burn haddent cleared yet, so Fortis couldn't see Helstrom. He hoped he was fine, Fortis would hate to have ordered his own brother to death.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(OH NOES ME CHAMPION!!)

Laertes looked at Lucifer. "I agree I believe daemons might be at work on tis planet."


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

For what seemed an age, Helstrom only saw a bright white light. The effect of the plasma cannon soon faded and was replaced with the sight of the grisly remains of the Khorne Champion and pain. 

Standing up, Helstrom checked himself over, only to feel the entire left side of his face, the side directly exposed to the plasma cannon round, was extremely burnt from the plasma fire. The pain subsided quickly, thanks to the Larraman cells in his body, and Helstrom brushed himself off and nodded in the direction of Fortis. "A clever idea brother, although next time, do not be surprised if I am not the one volunteering to be the distraction" Helstrom said casually. "Well, let us finish off whats left of these foul daemons and cleanse this ground to ensure no further chaos spawn will arrive."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OOC: stop the MEHTAL BAWKSES!! 

Staying at the Rhino for a bit longer Ferun gave orders to his squad, we will advance on the building trying to avoid any combat, while our brothers deal with the chaos force we shall destroy the building. Our battle formation shall be like this, one flamer to the left and one to the right, heavy bolter in the middle, and the others surround the heavy bolter and protect him as he is slower then you, if we do get into combat I want you all to spread out and let the heavy bolter have some room so we wont get shot from friendly fire.
When Ferun and his squad exited the Rhino he saw Fortis laying on the Razorback and Helstorm dashing towards the Champion of Khorne, he nearly told his squad to break formation and go to help Helstorm but he then reminded himself that it is more important to blow the structure.

Moving unseen through the battlefield his squad sneaked behind some cultists silently killing them all, after the room was clear Ferun gave each of his squad members a piece of the charges and said "I want each of you to wire a different place in the outer skeleton of the building so when we detonate it the building will collapse on itself. His plan worked flawlessly in less then 2 minutes the whole outer skeleton was wired with explosives, waiting for all his squad members to return he then moved to a safe distance and detonated, a huge explosion shook the ground, cultists were screaming and others melting in the fire created from the explosion. The explosion triggered the Implosion effect on the building and made it collapse on itself leaving only rabble and flames.

After destroying the building Ferun rushed towards the other sergeants, he saw that they are all good and the Champion is dust, seeing the some cultists and bloodletters still remained he told his squad to charge, quickly they eliminated the rest of who was left using a surprise attack from behind them and then they rejoined with the other squads.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

(OOC: You guys post a lot, damn, I have not posted anything during the last five pages, this is madness, and stop insulting the most holy Rasorbacks!)

Venatus walked around the base, looking for the Captain. The base was suddenly quite quiet, as the building works were almost finished. And an other reason was that half of the Battle Company was away. Stupid, he thought, that no one had invited him to a party. He wanted to get stuck in, not walk around here like an damn idiot. Finally he sighted the Captain. He walked up to him and asked:

_"Sir, is there anything I can do?"_


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Leon and his squad were helping the techmarines and servitors to set up a base before he and his men infiltrated the main chaos base. As he and his men worked away he looked at his other sergeants and evaluated them. He was not impressed with what he saw, bickering, arguments and ordering each others squads around. He looked over at Garus _"Brother, if any other sergeant except me while I am alive orders you around I want you to ignore him." _He got a quick nod before heading back to the job at hand.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis limped over to Helstrom and his razorback. The champion hap apparently jacked up his left bionic leg, along with his eye, and backpack. Some marines ran over to help Fortis walk, but he pushed them away.
"I don't need you pity, we need to get back to base. How many casualties are there, Ferun?" Fortis asked placing a hand on the razorback to steady himself, "My squad and I will ride back on top of your razorbacks. And we should destroy my old razor, don't want it falling into the wrong hands."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ferun saw Fortis limping towards Helstorm and then he asked "How many casualties are there, Ferun? My squad and I will ride back on top of your razorbacks. And we should destroy my old razor, don't want it falling into the wrong hands.", " I don't think we have casualties, maybe some of the marines got injured but I don't think anyone died, at least none from my squad. Sure, if you want you and your squad can take the inside and my shall ride on top I don't mind." he said looking at Fortis and awaiting his replay.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

((Sorry, the decision to continue to use my old router proved to be a bad idea, and it died before I could finish posting. D= I got a new one now, so it should be fine now...))

Time seemed to lost its meaning as Leitz found himself standing in the strange situation of seeing an explosion to his right stopping right at its initial phase. This wasn't right, what foul, blasted sorcery is this? All around him, cultists and marines alike were completely unmoving, as if frozen solid to the core. Some cultists were even in the air, gravity having lost its effectiveness in bringing the body down to a brother's waiting chainsword. Slowly, Leitz narrowed his eyes. There must be a Sorcerer of the Dark Gods at work here.

To his merit, Leitz was proven right as the sinister psyker, one Futlar Regulus, made his presence known. By murdering one of his squad member, Amael with vile flames of the Warp! A brother Leitz had personally trained! Gritting his teeth, the Sergeant managed to control the fury he felt against the heretic leader. Attacking foolishly would only result in death, and Leitz knew that's exactly what this Futlar wanted. No, he'll let his Brother-Sergeant to test the capabilities of this traitor, so that he may exploit any weakness he could find. Only through the death of the Sorcerer will Amael be avenged.

As Sergeant Rufen traded blows with the Sorcerer Futlar, Leitz could see that the Sorcerer were preparing something. What it was, the Sergeant soon found out as the damned servant of Chaos arise anew from his torn body, and defeated Sergeant Rufen with his vile magics. Leitz was now all that stood before the Sorcerer, and he knew he had only one chance to deal with this traitor. Holding his power sword in a long-practised stance, Leitz charged the heretical psyker. Sparks flew as Leitz's power sword struck against the staff of his enemy, and with a push he broke the guard of the heretic. Yet before he could strike, the Sergeant was forced to side-step a blast of energy of the Warp, losing his chance to deliver a killing blow.

Undaunted, Leitz fired off a few bolt rounds at the Sorcerer, forcing his opponent into abandoning his own attack. His power sword came down from above, again clashing against the staff that was crackling with Warp energy. Sliding under the raised arms of the Sorcerer, the Sergeant elbowed the heretic in the face, breaking the traitor's concentration and followed with a low sweep with his leg. His attack was a successful one, and a satisfying crunch told Leitz that at least one leg of his opponent was now broken. As the Sorcerer found himself unbalanced and fell onto his back, Leitz quickly disarmed the heretic, kicking the staff out of the traitor psyker's hands. This, however, had distracted Leitz long enough for Futlar to move away from a fatal attack, and as Leitz regained his stance, he glared intensely at the disarmed Sorcerer, icy fury clearly expressed.

Then, as he watched the heretic sneer, Leitz jumped to aside. Crackling energies of the Warp flew by as the discarded staff of the Sorcerer pierced through where he stood a moment ago from behind. Leitz could see the surprise of his opponent as his attack missed, and before Futlar could stop his own staff, it slammed into his ancient armour. With a roar filled with pure righteousness, Leitz charged the traitor psyker, took hold of the desecrated staff and slammed it into the twisted plates of a dead predator, impaling the Sorcerer upon his own vehicle with his own weapon. With a heave of his power sword, the Sergeant removed the arms and legs of the heretic amidst the cries of agony, and destroyed the traitor's fallen limbs with a splattering of bolts.

His hand grabbing onto a spare melta-bomb, Leitz opened another hole on Futlar's chest with another burst of bolts, then stuffed the bomb into the flesh of the psyker. Power sword held against the neck of the heretic, the crackle of the sword's energies burned at the dying traitor's skin. *"This is a fine stake you will be burning on, Sorcerer."*

((Sir happypancake, if you're looking to fluff out your Sorcerer or spill some information, now would be a good time to do it as Leitz's about the lob off his head and make a big boom.:grin)


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(First my Khorne Champion, Now my Tzeentch Sorcerer...FUCK! xD)

Futlas coughed up some blood in between words, and was still able to laugh. "You think that it is I that will burn Leitz?" He coughed up more blood. "It is you who will burn, you and your entire chapter...I will be greeted in the warp by my master...And you will be devoured for all enternity...You think we were able to retaliate so quickly just from skill?..." The laughing started to come more painfully and blood had stopped coming out of his mouth and instead it was a purple liquid mixed with phlegm. "Your own brothers have betrayed you...three to be exact...Xander..." Futlar was starting to have to force the words out he had to be fast. ".....Laertes.........and...one of your brother-sergeants...called..." But before he could list a third name his life had left his eyes. As he died his body turned to smoke, as well as the destroyed convoys, and disappeared into the air


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC: so this traitor sergeants, is it one of the NPC sgts, or have you made one of the players go renegade?)

"It's fine, Ferun," Fortis said, placing a hand on his brothers shoulder, "I'm fine riding on top. It's been to long since I've felt the wind on whats left of my face," he said smiling.

With that, Fortis pulled himself up upon the razorback, with four squad mates, while the other five jumped on Helstroms. Fortis banged the side of the tank, signaling that it was time to go.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(Well you got to remember that I never said that what he was telling the truth (Read my sig so you know what to do when Tzeentchi people tell you something) but seeing as it would be a huge red light if I were to say Sergeant X landed I will tell you that if the sergeant is chaotic then it will be one again you. SO now you must think would one among you fall to the temptation of chaos? or would it be one of the two NPCs?)


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(What can I say my two favourite gods are Tzeentch and Khorne )

Laertes looked up from his work as a Brother-Sergeant walked over. "Sir, is there anything I can do?" He asked. Laertes looked around the compound seeing it was almost complete. "One thing that needs to be done is that we need long range recon while waiting for Leitz, and Leon to be finished. As the other Sergeants are already out in combat Your squad may start doing long range recons to the north, see if there are any new battlements around the fortress or any weakpoints. Oh and take Sergeant Lucifer and his squad with you he seems to be a little disturbed, hopefully combat will relieve him of his angiush." Laertes looked over at Lucifer. _"An occupied mind is a safe mind"_ he thought, and after dismissing the two he started to walk away _"Keep your thoughts shielded."_


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

((Sorry, got smashed with a bunch of friends. At least my headache's not as bad now...))

As Leitz looked at the dying Sorcerer with disdain, the heretic's final words began to cloud his mind. Traitors within their ranks? Even Captain Laertes? The stoic Sergeant refuse to believe this level of heresy. In fact, the Sorcerer's words should not have mattered, for he should have ignored the traitor's dark words. Still, the seed of doubt had been planted, and Leitz was facing a grim future. A future where the Chapter must remove a valued commander through the Emperor's Mercy, should the foul Sorcerer's words turned out to be true.

Banishing the grim thoughts, Leitz turned away from the fading shadows of the heretic and his convoy. Moving to help the now freed Sergeant Rufen up, Leitz frowned slightly, then made his way towards the charred remains of his fallen subordinate. Briefly performing the Chapter's rites for the passed away, he nodded towards Sartak and Achilleus, signalling for them to carry the body of Brother Olin. As he watched his squad retreat back towards the defence line, a stray thought squirmed its way into his mind. What if Sergeant Rufen was the unnamed traitor? But just as quickly the thought occurred, he squashed them away. This is no time for doubts and suspicions! There's a war to be fought, a planet to be saved! He'll deal with the question of loyalty when the situation demands it.

Tapping into his earpiece, Leitz opened a vox channel straight to the Captain. *"Captain Laertes, this is Sergeant Leitz Arrion. Our objectives have been completed, and the convoy had been destroyed."* Then, looking back over to where the Sorcerer Futlar had dissolved, the Sergeant continued with grim tones. *"However, it seems the enemy had expected us, and Brother Olin had been killed in action. I am concerned that we may be running into a trap."*


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer trudged through the shrub and undergrowth as the other sergeant led the way, it was an annoying trip that Lucifer hated, but eventually they arrived at the end of the shrub and they took up recon positions.
He looked around and saw that there were eight vehicles of various size and colour, ranging from a small tracked vehicle much smaller than a Rhino to a vehicle almost as large as a Land Raider. They were all pointing inwards towards a central point.
Lucifer gasped when he realised the shape they were making...
...It was the eight pointed star of Chaos.
They were trying to summon demons.
Lucifer saw a brother near him go to move.
_'Lucius, don't move, we are only to see what we find,'_ Lucifer whispered, he saw a group of civillians walk out into the middle of the star.
Lucifer crawled over to the Sergeant and was about to say something when he heard a deep bass rumble.
*What the Throne.*


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis and his squad were riding back to base atop razorbacks. Fortis was inspecting his wounds. He needed a techmarine, he thought, not an apothecary. 
Out of the corner of his eye, Fortis saw something move. Looking up, he saw nothing. Fortis dismissed the thought that something was there, the razorbacks kicked up a lot of dust and debris, so it was probably just a rock hitting a bush.
Fortis turned to look at the other transport, and saw something behind it. It looked like the other thing he saw. Fortis wished his bionic eye worked, it would let his use thermal vision. Fortis turned to see more shadows by his razor, and more were emerging by the other razorback.
"Razorbacks, hold position, open fire! Sergeants, deploy your men, go go go." Fortis shouted into the vox, as he jumped off the razorback, firing his plasma pistol.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

The binds that held Rufen disappeared as Lietz demolished the sorcerer and impaled him upon his own spear. Rufen retrieved his weapons as time slowly returned to normal, and he and Lietz went about disposing of what little remained of the Chaos convoy. Rufens mind was a mess though, feeling anger at himself for letting his guard down, but also at Lietz for stealing his kill. Yet, he realized, that there was nothing he could’ve done while bound against his will. Rufen looked over to Lietz as he called into HG, reporting his squad’s status. 

All in all only one injured and it wasn’t too severe, a slight flesh wound from a predator shell that had glanced his armor. The trench tactic had protected his men from the majority of the tanks heavy shell fire and enemy heavy weaponry. Again the unorthodox tactics had prevailed, and Rufen still wondered why the rest of the chapter didn’t use such tactics more often. Still, Lietz was on his mind again, the glory that should have been his.

Rufen walked over to Lietz, letting him finish with some squad business as they prepared to move out. “Lietz, you did well today, and even though you stole my kill, I must admit that once again I’m in your debt.” He offered his hand in a friendly gesture waiting to see how Lietz would respond.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(I'M ALIVE!!!!! XD)

As Fortis yelled through the vox, they broke through the shrubbery (damn the knights of nee!). All ten of them were as large as a fenrisian wolf, but with scales of deep red, instead of fur. As one the hounds of Khorne unleashed a howl and charged catching razorbacks off guard.

(I think there was enough *BLOOD* for ten measly Khorne Puppies?)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rufen watched as Lietz squad left for the base to join the rest of the forces in the attack upon the Dark Iron fortress. Rufen turned back to his squad, glad to see that they were digging in and making good use of the land. The dead predator tanks formed a natural blockade on the road and what was left of the trees gave some concealing cover for hsi squad. He had already sent Death out to search for any incoming enenmy forces that might try and launch a surprise attack thruogh the vally.

Now all he could do was sit, pray and wait.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis saw the dongs charging his men, and almost laughed. Fortis shot one dog in the face, it's head melting away in searing hot plasma.
"Is this all that the chaos 'god' can throw at me?!" Fortis shouted, as he slammed his claw into the back of one dog, "A few puppies, how sad."
Fortis stepped to the side of a charging dog, but his damages leg sizzled and gave way, causing him to fall. as soon as he hit the gound, dong began to pile onto him, clawing at biting him. Fortis thrashed out with pistol and claw. The dogs were getting more and more ravenous, and they distracted Fortis from him overheating plasma pistol.

Without warning, Fortis's plasma pistol failed, and exploded. The dogs atop Fortis were blown off and fried, but so was Fortis. The blue ball of plasma enveloped Fortis, severly damaging him. The remainder of him face was burnt off virually and the skull was slightly visable. His power armor was stipped of all color, and steam slipped out of some areas, indicating that Fortis had burns under his armor.

A squad member of Fortis rushed over and dragged him into the back of a razor back once there, he radioed over the vox, "Fortis is still alive, he's to tough to die like this, hehe, but I'm not apothecary, we'll need to get him back to base pronto."
Another member of Fortis squad tried to lighten the mood with a joke, "Fortis doesn't need an apothecary, he needs a techmarine, that man's more bionic the flesh." Despite his good intentions, the joking marine was told, quite rudley, to shut up.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

As his men put Fortis into the Razorback the Hounds regrouped and attacked with even more fury since only four remained. As they charged they split into two groups of three dogs and one dog the three dogs going over to kill the other sergeants squads while the lone hound jumped and tackled the joking marine.

The two landed in a heap on the ground with the hound tearing wildly at the marines armour, making breaches in many location.

(How is that for rudely telling him to shut up xD)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: My guy will wait for further orders hippypancake)


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

((Ok might as well focus on your other RPs as we are waiting for the infiltration before an assault happens))

As one the three Blood Hounds jumped on Ferun's Squad tearing through their armour. As he watched his squad getting butchered Ferun jumped into the melee himself weapons roaring. When the dust and blood cleared half of Ferun's squad was killed and Ferun's head had been ripped off by the Blood Hound that he had dragged to death with him his weapon still imbedded into the chest of the Blood Hound.

(Check Recruiter for info on the post)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Leon motioned for his squad to follow him away from the camp, his brothers wouldn't know he was gone for some time he hoped. Well long enough for him to get to the chaos citadel and infiltrate it. He had to make it seem as if he was chaos, as if he was one of them not that of his brethren. To do that he could not be seen anyway near this base, or within a league of any of his brothers. He motioned for his squad to silently follow him away, and they slipped away fast. Leon splashed through a creek and before his squad caught up. _"Brothers, it is time for us to start our infiltration. We will have no support, no help if our cover is blown. To do this we have to act like the enemy, think like him, be him. We have done this before, and I am positive that we can do this again."_ With that he motioned his squad forward, who moved rapidly over the rough terrain until the fortress loomed in sight. _"Ok we are going to try the main gate, I doubt that chaos marines would go in any other way and to do so would look suspicious."_


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

_As Leon led his men along the road they passed a village. Inside the village there were prisoners, villagers captured while the Dark Iron raided the village, along with a full squad of Dark Iron and four sentries staring out across the road. As Leon led his men closer the sentries saluted and let them pass. When they were inside Leon was confronted with a choice. He could either leave the prisoners to their fate, speed up the time to get to Fortress Alpha and remain hidden or he could fight the Dark Iron in the camp, possible save the prisoners, but also with a chance to be unveiled by the sentries reporting to the fortress. The option was his and his alone for Laertes gave him strict orders of comm silence._


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

_*What the throne?"*_ is all Lucifer got out as a Bloodthirster ran into the star butchering the civillians. After the bloodthirster finished with the civillians it sensed the two squads of marines and roared, flying up into the air to land in the midst of the marines.

(you asked for the blood you got a bloodthirster involved)

Please, do it again if you really want to make me unhappy - darkreever
All stories have two sides


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Venatus only got that split second decision, what ever to stay his ground, or not, and he chose to former one. As the Bloodthirster flew into the air and was about to land on them, Venatus activated his jump pack and flew straight towards the damned daemon, shouting at it. Just before impact he fired his plasma pistol, but the creature ignored it, just continuing its decent. A split second later Venatus had hit it with his power sword, with no succes. The creature just hit him once and he flew into the ground, and the daemon landed on one of his brother marines, brother Ramataan Jacibous, and the marine was splatted into a heap of mangled marine and metal. A second later the rest of the squad jumped into the air, guns blazing, bolt pistol, plasma gun and melta gun screaming, but the daemon just ignored them. Venatus tried to stand back up, but when he did, he fell down on his knees. He felt a great pain spring through his body, and he could not move, ad he just had to watch as the daemon butchered an other of his battle brothers, this time it was brother Tylos Nelis...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

On the way to the black fortress, Leon led his squad to a village, the sentries saluted as he and his men past by, he just growled at them, furious about the decision that faced him now. The village was crawling with cultists and a full squad of dark iron. It also had however prisoners from the village and the surrounding area. They were loyal servants of the Emperor, and it was his sworn duty to defend them. However if he tried then it would jepeordise the mission and task that he had been set. He could not allow that to happen.

_"Brothers, we must leave them. We cannot have our cover blown over the lives of a few civilians. The Emperor will forgive us for this difficult decision. Maintain your cover, no matter what."_ He awaited until he received the grudging replies from all his men before they moved through the village, ignoring the cries for help. He prayed for their souls to the Emperor, but moved on, showing no remorse. He had done what was critical for the missions success.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortis's squad formed a cresent around the razorback that Fortis was in. His squad began to open fire on the dogs after seeing that they killed Ferun. After a short, fierce battle, the dogs died. Fortis's squad quickly loaded into their razorback and took off, leaving the others behind.

Once they got to base, Fortis was carried out and taken to the medic station. Once there, the apothecaries striped Fortis of his armor, tearing off burnt skin from the few places that there was skin. Once naked, the apothecaries began their work.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer drew his blade and screamed a challenge to the Bloodthirster, he was a Space Marine, he was not supposed to be afraid of anything, but this enemy sent shivers down his spine. But Lucifers challenge fell on deaf ears as the Bloodthirster was busy with Venatus and his squad.

Lucifer ran towards the Bloodthirster with three of his trusted men, Lucius, Modaus and Foxar.
As Lucifer dodged a flying Marine that had got too close to the Bloodthirster, it was Tylos Nelis, Lucifer had trained with him before. Lucifer ducked a wild slash from the Bloodthirster and brought his blade up, Lucifer knew it would do nothing and yet again he was right, the Blade slid off the skin and left only a minor flesh wound.
What kind of monster could resist a power sword.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

_As Leon was leaving the village the blood-curdling screams from the civilians deaths rose from it along with the laughter of Dark Iron and cultists alike. As the Fortress loomed close they came to another security gate held by two Dark Iron. Unlike previous checkpoints the Dark Iron didn't let them through and stood there staring at them._


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rufen men had dug themselves in good and have covered all approaches from around them, making there position unassaultsable by stealthed enemies. Now they werre waiting, waiting for a chance to rip some enmy throats, and it wasn't long until some enemies came a'knocking.

A small cultists force, perhaps just routine patrol or a releif force for the earlier convoy, came clawing its way up the road. As they neared the burnt out Predators they slowed to a halt and thats when his men struck. Firing from there trench, rufen and his three men fired into the truck, ripping the canvas to shreds and sending cultists body parts flying in all directions. However, the enemy regrouped with amazing speed and soon firing was pouring towards the trench kicking up dirt clodds. 

"Damn," he alughed, "these heretical worms seem to be putting up a staunch fight for a small force." Death just nodded and continueed to fire shot after shot into the enemy as they repeatedly trying to charge and storm the trench, but to no avail. Soon it became a contest of high ground over which trnech they occupied. Sometimes they would let the cultist have one trench only to unleash a nasty suprise and retake it.

Yet something seemed strange to Rufen, with so few trucks and so many enemies. Where were all these guys coming from and how was it they seems to get stronger and stronger with each attack?? Rufen was getting alittle worried that something else was at play here, something far more sinister!!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(Sorry about not getting this posted yesterday my blocks power went out while I was typing this)

The Bloodthirster looked at the small insect that had struck it with a power sword and roared, he spun his axe around to strike at the insect but it had already moved by the time the Bloodthirster swung. The Bloodthirster changed it's swing into a reversal following the insect but still couldn't hit it, and the Bloodthirster cried out in frustration as it kept swinging...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer ran, the giant weapon following him.
Emperor help me.
He finally ducked away from the Bloodthirster and let rip with his Bolter, spraying the creature with the Bolts. But before he knew it the Bloodthirster brought around its hand and knocked Lucifer a whole ten metres away from it.
As Lucifer got up he coughed and blood sprayed on the ground. He had been hit in the mouth and now it was bleeding, great.
Without a second thought Lucifer lead his marines back in, by now three of them had gone down the the mighty creature, Lucifer had not checked who as he didn't have the time and didn't want to know, the loss of a squad member laid a heavy weight of guilt on Lucifer.


----------

